# A new forum game to play



## Kell

This is quite simple really - the first post gives you a choice of two things ie Hot or COld, Pink or Brown, Men or Women etc. The next post answers and then gives a choice of their own. You only need to answer with one word before giving your choice.

The aim is to see how long you can make the thread.

So.

hot or cold?


----------



## jampott

Hot...

kmpowell or kingcutter?


----------



## mighTy Tee

KMP

Honda or Nissan


----------



## Pammy

Kingcutter

Silver or Black

waaaaaaaaaaaaah - foiled by time delay:

So

Honda

Silver or BLack


----------



## Kell

black.

Pink or Brown. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> black.
> 
> Pink or Brown. :wink:


Pink.

Beer or wine?


----------



## nutts

Wine.

breast or leg?


----------



## r1

Leg.

Front or back?


----------



## W7 PMC

Mrs_Claus said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> black.
> 
> Pink or Brown. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Beer or wine?
Click to expand...

WKD Blue mixed with many shots of Vodka (yummy) & if not available, then i guess dirty beer will do.

Damn, Mark beat me to it.

Breasts every time

You're all taking the pi$$ now. R1 just pipped me.

Front


----------



## r1

W7 PMC said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> black.
> 
> Pink or Brown. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Beer or wine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WKD Blue mixed with many shots of Vodka (yummy) & if not available, then i guess dirty beer will do.
> 
> Damn, Mark beat me to it.
> 
> Breasts every time
> 
> You're all taking the pi$$ now. R1 just pipped me.
> 
> Front
Click to expand...

Hmmm, did you rread the rules? :wink:


----------



## Guest

W7 PMC said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> black.
> 
> Pink or Brown. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Beer or wine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WKD Blue mixed with many shots of Vodka (yummy) & if not available, then i guess dirty beer will do.
> 
> Damn, Mark beat me to it.
> 
> Breasts every time
> 
> You're all taking the pi$$ now. R1 just pipped me.
> 
> Front
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Front.

On Topic or off Topic?


----------



## Pammy

off topic 

Xmas Eve or Xmas Day


----------



## W7 PMC

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> black.
> 
> Pink or Brown. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink.
> 
> Beer or wine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WKD Blue mixed with many shots of Vodka (yummy) & if not available, then i guess dirty beer will do.
> 
> Damn, Mark beat me to it.
> 
> Breasts every time
> 
> You're all taking the pi$$ now. R1 just pipped me.
> 
> Front
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, did you rread the rules? :wink:
Click to expand...

Rules, what rules :wink: 

Xmas Day (thats 2 words) 

Chav or spiv?


----------



## Kell

Spiv.

Shoes or Trainers


----------



## ronin

spiv

two legged table or four :wink:


----------



## jdn

Shoes.

Irrelevance or irreverence?


----------



## scott28tt

Irrelevance

Sebastian Flaxseed or Hugo Wattlesneed?


----------



## jampott

Hugo without a doubt.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Kell

Tea.

fast or slow?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Fast

Bored or busy? :lol:


----------



## jampott

Bored.

Coupe or Roadster?


----------



## Pammy

Roadster

Home or work


----------



## jampott

Home.

Fat or thin?


----------



## beastty

thin

blondes or brunettes


----------



## NaughTTy

Brunettes

Sunshine or snow?


----------



## jtr63

snow

dogs or cats


----------



## jampott

dogs.

marmite or jam


----------



## Lisa.

jam

late to bed or late to rise


----------



## NaughTTy

Late to bed

Sink or swim?


----------



## Lisa.

swim

smooth or hairy


----------



## Pammy

smooooooooooooooooth :wink:

wet or dry :lol:


----------



## nutts

wet, baby...

width or length?


----------



## Lisa.

width!!!

up or down?


----------



## Kell

down.

coming or going.


----------



## NaughTTy

Going

In or out?


----------



## nutts

in, in, in

3-in-a-bed or 4-in-a-bed?


----------



## NaughTTy

3-in-a-bed 

Sex or Chocolate


----------



## Lisa.

sex!

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## Pammy

sex
 

morning or night

OK - milk

Morning or night


----------



## Lisa.

night

( and morning)

happily married or happily divorced


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> sex
> 
> 
> morning or night
> 
> OK - milk
> 
> Morning or night


Morning 

Under or over? :wink:


----------



## Pammy

both :lol: :lol:

now - happily married

leather or fabric


----------



## beastty

Under
Happily Married
Nutts

70s bush or 90s trim


----------



## Lisa.

70s bush or 90s trim???

erm 90's trim?

bath or shower


----------



## Kell

Old Holborn. :roll:

Left or right.


----------



## nutts

right.

nuts or nutts?


----------



## Pammy

barely_legal said:


> 70s bush or 90s trim???
> 
> erm 90's trim?
> 
> bath or shower


shower

oil or foam


----------



## jampott

oil

post above quote, or below


----------



## Guest

jampott said:


> oil
> 
> post above quote, or below


above.

Man or woman?


----------



## beastty

oil

Clark Kent or Superman


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> oil
> 
> post above quote, or below


Above

spit or swallow?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> oil
> 
> post above quote, or below
> 
> 
> 
> Above
> 
> spit or swallow?
Click to expand...

swallow

lick or suck?


----------



## nutts

need to go for a lie down... sorry


----------



## Pammy

nutts said:


> need to go for a lie down... sorry


rotfpmsl

wondered who'd be the first to fall :lol: :lol:

nice one nutts :lol:

Lick

Mrs Claus or Easter BUnny :wink:


----------



## nutts

btw, suck...

brown-nipples or pink-nipples?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> btw, suck...
> 
> brown-nipples or pink-nipples?


brown-nipples.

You or me?


----------



## nutts

you?

1-big-one or 5-little-ones?


----------



## Pammy

5 little ones

indoors or outdoors


----------



## nutts

indoors

toe-suck or finger-suck?


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> 5 little ones
> 
> indoors or outdoors


outdoors.

Pull or push?


----------



## jampott

fingers

drive or be chauffered


----------



## Pammy

nutts said:


> indoors
> 
> toe-suck or finger-suck?


eeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww noooooooooooo


----------



## Pammy

jampott said:


> fingers
> 
> drive or be chauffered


drive

go dutch - blokey pays


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> fingers
> 
> drive or be chauffered
> 
> 
> 
> drive
> 
> go dutch - blokey pays
Click to expand...

blokey pays.

Sweet or sour?


----------



## nutts

sour

Lisa or bl?


----------



## Kell

Lisa.

pain or pleasure


----------



## NaughTTy

Pleasure

Hard or soft


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> BL
> Fast or Furious
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Pleasure
> 
> Hard or soft


Hard.

Once or twice?


----------



## Pammy

Mrs_Claus said:


> Hard.
> 
> Once or twice?


gosh a choice for once 

twice :wink:

high risk or low risk


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard.
> 
> Once or twice?
> 
> 
> 
> gosh a choice for once
> 
> twice :wink:
> 
> high risk or low risk
Click to expand...

I don't get a choice either :?

high risk.

Daily or weekly?


----------



## NaughTTy

High risk

North or South


----------



## Pammy

Mrs_Claus said:


> Daily or weekly?


thought yours came but once a year :lol:

sorry - I'll go sit in the naughty corner for a bit :wink:


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily or weekly?
> 
> 
> 
> thought yours came but once a year :lol:
Click to expand...

He does :-*


----------



## nutts

south

love or sex?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> south
> 
> love or sex?


Sex.

Now or later? :wink:


----------



## Pammy

love

a moment on the lips or a lifetime on the third finger left hand


----------



## nutts

later.
a moment on the lips.

gamble or contentment?


----------



## Pammy

gamble

top off - top on


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> gamble
> 
> top off - top on


top off.

on the top or on the bottom?


----------



## nutts

on the bottom.

same-sex-sex or sex-in-public?


----------



## NaughTTy

Sex in Public 

Connery or Moore


----------



## jampott

Connery!

The Office or Porridge


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Sex in Public
> 
> Connery or Moore


Connery.

Naughty or good?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mrs_Claus said:


> Connery.
> 
> Naughty or good?


NaughTTy!! :wink:

Fast or Furious


----------



## Pammy

jampott said:


> Connery!
> 
> The Office or Porridge


Porridge

and

naughty

beach or sea


----------



## NaughTTy

Pammy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connery!
> 
> The Office or Porridge
> 
> 
> 
> Porridge
> 
> and
> 
> naughty
> 
> beach or sea
Click to expand...

Beach

Cream or lotion


----------



## nutts

lotion

coke or pepsi?


----------



## jtr63

Beach

Give on this or keep going !


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> lotion
> 
> coke or pepsi?


coke.

drink or drugs?


----------



## Pammy

lotion

massage or physiotherapy


----------



## NaughTTy

Massage (and keep going!)

Fake or real :wink:


----------



## nutts

Real

masochism or sadism?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> Real
> 
> masochism or sadism?


sadism.

stay or go?


----------



## Pammy

stay

slap on the wrist or a kick up the butt


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> stay
> 
> slap on the wrist or a kick up the butt


kick up the butt.

Kylie or me? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Kylie (sorry  )

Whip or spank


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Kylie (sorry  )
> 
> Whip or spank


 

whip.

Life or death?


----------



## jampott

Mrs_Claus said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie (sorry  )
> 
> Whip or spank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whip.
> 
> Life or death?
Click to expand...

LIFE! 

carry on talking about nutts' relationship and sex life, or stop


----------



## NaughTTy

Carry on!

Work or Forum!


----------



## Pammy

Carry on and forum 

tough or tender


----------



## nutts

stop.
forum.

cat or dog?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> stop.
> forum.
> 
> cat or dog?


Dog.

Cock or Bull?


----------



## Pammy

nutts said:


> stop.
> forum.
> 
> cat or dog?


you wuzz out-voted :lol: so can't stop!

dog

double or super king size


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> stop.
> forum.
> 
> cat or dog?


DING DING DING... REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT!!!


----------



## scott28tt

Bull

Dog or bone?


----------



## Guest

scott28tt said:


> Bull
> 
> Dog or bone?


bone.

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Pammy

coffee

frothy or non frothy


----------



## scott28tt

Tea

Window cleaners or milkmen?


----------



## jampott

Mrs_Claus said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull
> 
> Dog or bone?
> 
> 
> 
> bone.
> 
> Tea or Coffee?
Click to expand...

DING DING!! ANOTHER REPEAT!!!

fireman or policeman


----------



## nutts

lol

just looked at my last 10 posts on this thread and I can see how you came to that conclusion... didn't realise that, that's all I think about 



jampott said:


> carry on talking about nutts' relationship and sex life, or stop


Milkmen.

blonde or brunette?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> lol
> 
> just looked at my last 10 posts on this thread and I can see how you came to that conclusion... didn't realise that, that's all I think about
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> carry on talking about nutts' relationship and sex life, or stop
> 
> 
> 
> Milkmen.
> 
> blonde or brunette?
Click to expand...

blonde.

to be or not to be?


----------



## Pammy

to be

champagne or cava


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> to be
> 
> champagne or cava


cava.

Posh or Becks?


----------



## beastty

nutts said:


> lol
> 
> just looked at my last 10 posts on this thread and I can see how you came to that conclusion... didn't realise that, that's all I think about
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> carry on talking about nutts' relationship and sex life, or stop
> 
> 
> 
> Milkmen.
> 
> blonde or brunette?
Click to expand...

And another repeat. Its used to be blonde but now its the other

Donald or Daffy


----------



## NaughTTy

Becks (and Daffy)

Fake tan or suntan


----------



## Pammy

beck's

Gucci or Prada


----------



## nutts

champagne

real-fire&rug or beach&bikini?


----------



## Pammy

nutts said:


> champagne
> 
> real-fire&rug or beach&bikini?


real fire n rug

before or after eating


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> champagne
> 
> real-fire&rug or beach&bikini?


Way too slow :lol:


----------



## jonah

b4

lights on or off


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> champagne
> 
> real-fire&rug or beach&bikini?


real-fire & rug.

Naked or dressed?


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> champagne
> 
> real-fire&rug or beach&bikini?


Someone stop him... he's off again!


----------



## Pammy

lights on and naked

clean or dirty


----------



## nutts

Prada

Stop-me or go-on?


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> lights on and naked
> 
> clean or dirty


Very dirty.

Husband or Lover?


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> Prada
> 
> Stop-me or go-on?


Keep up nutts, Husband or Lover :roll:


----------



## nutts

I'm not the worst on here... as usual it's the women that drag threads off... I'm just following like a lamb to the slaughter :wink:



jampott said:


> Someone stop him... he's off again!


Lover.

oak or beech?
kylie or jordan?
jam or honey?


----------



## jampott

kylie, beech and honey...

TT or "Other Marque"


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> I'm not the worst on here... as usual it's the women that drag threads off... I'm just following like a lamb to the slaughter :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone stop him... he's off again!
> 
> 
> 
> Lover.
> 
> oak or beech?
> kylie or jordan?
> jam or honey?
Click to expand...

beech

jordan

honey.

Old or new?


----------



## nutts

TT
New

Laptop or desktop?
longhair or short hair?
hobnob or shortbread?
nectarine or peach?
lake or sea?
gravel or herringbone?


----------



## Pammy

new other marque :lol:

2 or four seats


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> new other marque :lol:
> 
> 2 or four seats


2 seats.

T.V or Radio?


----------



## Kell

TV.

Looks or personailty


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> TT
> New
> 
> Laptop or desktop?
> longhair or short hair?
> hobnob or shortbread?
> nectarine or peach?
> lake or sea?
> gravel or herringbone?


Now this is getting complicated!

Desktop
Short Hair
Hodnob
Nectarine
Sea
Herringbone

4 seats

TV

Personality (and looks!!)

happy or sad


----------



## Pammy

nutts said:


> TT
> New
> 
> Laptop or desktop?
> longhair or short hair?
> hobnob or shortbread?
> nectarine or peach?
> lake or sea?
> gravel or herringbone?


that's cheating!!!

desktop
short hair
hobnob
nectarine
sea
herringbone

play fair or cheat!!


----------



## Guest

cheat.

Cops or robbers?


----------



## nutts

cheat...

borrow or steal?
ruby or emerald?
platinum or gold?
chinese food or indian food?
KFC or McD?
LCD or Plasma?
specs or contacts?
dimpled glass or straight glass?
moors or dales?
nissan or datsun?


----------



## Pammy

cops - let's nab Nutts for cheating :lol:

borrow 
ruby 
platinum 
indian food? 
KFC 
Plasma? 
specs or contacts? neither - laser surgery wins  
dimpled glass 
moors or dales? too hard
nissan

English or British


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> cops - let's nab Nutts for cheating :lol:
> 
> borrow
> ruby
> platinum
> indian food?
> KFC
> Plasma?
> specs or contacts? neither - laser surgery wins
> dimpled glass
> moors or dales? too hard
> nissan
> 
> English or British


Good idea  Nutts you've been nabbed :wink:

British.

Want or need?


----------



## Kell

want.

Beer or wine?


----------



## Pammy

ooh done that one - but wine :lol:

grapes - green or black


----------



## nutts

English
Want
Wine.
Green.

happy or sad?
cool or great?
awesome or fantastic?
Arsenal or Spurs?
Thames or Severn?
Acoustic or electric?
pop or rock?
Sony or Toshiba?
leather or rubber?
with or without?
risk or not?


----------



## Pammy

happy
great
fantastic
Arsenal or Spurs? - who what?
Thames
Acoustic
pop
Sony
leather
with
risk

niaive or worldy wise


----------



## nutts

naive

niaive or naive?
liaison or liason?
there or their?
were or where?
should've or should of?
ZedHed or JampoTT?


----------



## Pammy

niaive 
liason?
there or their? depends
were or where? depends
should've
ZedHed or JampoTT? and to think I was gonna say

Strawberry JampoTT or peaNUTTS butter


----------



## DXN

strawberry jampoTTs:wink:

quality posts or quantity posts


----------



## Guest

DXN said:


> strawberry jampoTTs:wink:
> 
> quality posts or quantity posts


quantity posts.

4 stars or 5 stars?


----------



## DXN

FIVE

lol or :lol:


----------



## Guest

DXN said:


> FIVE
> 
> lol or :lol:


 :lol:

:wink: or :-*


----------



## Pammy

:-*

:twisted: or [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> :-*
> 
> :twisted: or [smiley=wings.gif]


 [smiley=wings.gif]

[smiley=behead.gif] or [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## beastty

[smiley=rifle.gif]

michellin or bridgestone?
F1 or touring Cars?
red or white?
digital or film?
stockings or tights? and following on stick ups (or is that holdups) or belt
matching collar and cuffs or not

i like this game


----------



## vlastan

Sorry children for interrupting your little game...but you are sad people, playing like 4 year old children that are trying to learn new words. :lol:

Anyway....Anal or oral? :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Anal! 

Spit or Swollow? :-*


----------



## Lisa.

As Vlastan isn't following the rules, I'll carry on where we left off :wink:

michellin 
F1
red 
digital 
stockings 
not

Panties or thong


----------



## Kell

Thong.

Speedos or Board shorts?


----------



## Lisa.

board shorts

bikini or bather


----------



## Dotti

barely_legal said:


> As Vlastan isn't following the rules, I'll carry on where we left off


Where's the rules to this game? :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

Hmmm, at the beginning of the thread, maybe?


----------



## Lisa.

> *This is quite simple really* - the first post gives you a choice of two things ie Hot or COld, Pink or Brown, Men or Women etc. The next post answers and then gives a choice of their own.


 :roll:


----------



## Dotti

barely_legal said:


> *This is quite simple really* - the first post gives you a choice of two things ie Hot or COld, Pink or Brown, Men or Women etc. The next post answers and then gives a choice of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Nah, they're just instructions how to PLAY the game! Not rules, terms and conditions!


----------



## Lisa.

erm...The *rules/instructions* of the game state the first post gives you a choice of two things ie Hot or Cold, Pink or Brown, Men or Women etc. *The next post answers *and then gives a choice of their own.

Vlastan didn't bother answering ,he just gave two new choices for the next question.

It's a simple game really. Just the two requirements for it to flow. Ho hum. :roll:


----------



## vlastan

The rules were so complicated that I decided not to follow them. :-*


----------



## David_A

bikini

indoors or outdoors


----------



## Pammy

outdoors

faux fur or sheepskin


----------



## Guest

Pammy said:


> outdoors
> 
> faux fur or sheepskin


sheepskin.

Chicken or Egg?


----------



## jampott

chicken

go grey or go bald


----------



## NaughTTy

Go bald

Hollywood or Brazilian

(can't believe this is still going!)


----------



## r1

Brazilian.

Easy over or Sunny Side Up?


----------



## Lisa.

Brazilian

Football or Rugby


----------



## NaughTTy

Sunny-side-up and Rugby

Shave or wax :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

shave ( i'd like to say wax but it hurts too much)

Give up or give in?


----------



## XXMetal

Give in

V6 or 225


----------



## jampott

225

and following on from the main forum....

blue /rare or well done?


----------



## Jae

225

Damn

Rare

Gloves or Mittens?


----------



## jdn

Gloves.

Straights or corners?


----------



## nutts

corners

icecream or icepop?


----------



## Jae

Icecream

Snowboard or Ski?


----------



## Kell

Ski.

Summer or winter


----------



## XXMetal

Winter

FFM or FMM


----------



## Jae

FFM

Winter Tyres or Chains


----------



## jdn

Winter tyres.

Quantity or quality?


----------



## XXMetal

Quality

Zymol or Swissol


----------



## Kell

FFM :wink:

Felching or Dirty Bristow?


----------



## nutts

felching

smoking or non-smoking?
roundabout or crossroads?
turbo or big lump?
bath or shower?
right or wrong?
put-up or shut-up?


----------



## Guest

non smoking
crossroads
turbo
bath
right
put-up

orange or lemon?


----------



## Lisa.

lemon

heads or tails?


----------



## mike_bailey

Heads

Turkey or cardboard?


----------



## Kell

Turkey.

Red or White?


----------



## NaughTTy

Red

Australian or South African


----------



## Guest

Australian.

Rich or Poor?


----------



## jampott

Mrs_Claus said:


> Australian.
> 
> Rich or Poor?


Rich

Embrace or Razorlight


----------



## nutts

Oz

black or white?
bi-sexual or transexual?
hot or cold?
cool or warm?
Jack or Jill?
King or Queen?
salt or pepper?


----------



## Guest

white.

bi-sexual.

cold.

jack.

Queen.

pepper.

Stay ot Leave?


----------



## XXMetal

stay

Engalnd or West Indies?


----------



## NaughTTy

England

subÂ·siÂ·dence or subÂ·sideÂ·nce :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

subÂ·sideÂ·nce

brass taps or chrome taps


----------



## Guest

brass taps.

Beef or Lamb?


----------



## r1

Beef.

Hand or Bush.


----------



## Lisa.

hand

shower before or shower after :wink:


----------



## r1

Both?

Ok before.

Quick or Long?


----------



## XXMetal

shower before got to be clean :wink:

Staraprama (sp?) or Stella


----------



## Guest

XXMetal said:


> shower before got to be clean :wink:
> 
> Staraprama (sp?) or Stella


Stella.

Sex machine or washing machine?


----------



## Kell

Sex Machine.

Leather or vinyl?


----------



## Lisa.

leather.

cleaning up vomit or cleaning up poo? (both someone elses, of course)


----------



## Lisa.

oh and this has absolutely no connection to my other post re the Flash mark and stain remover.


----------



## Kell

Cleaning up vomit.

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## XXMetal

Autumn

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Kell

Star Wars.

Dukes of Hazard or Knight Rider?


----------



## NaughTTy

Dukes of Hazard

Clangers or Hector's House


----------



## digimeisTTer

Clangers

Mis-cheev-ous or mis-cheev-eous :wink:


----------



## Guest

or 

sex or foreplay?


----------



## Lisa.

Foreplay, sex, then more foreplay, more sex.....

erm

Vodka or Gin


----------



## Guest

barely_legal said:


> Foreplay, sex, then more foreplay, more sex.....
> 
> erm
> 
> Vodka or Gin


Vodka with all of the above and I can never remember if it's any good 

Cherry on a stick or ice and a slice?


----------



## David_A

ice and a slice

cheese on toast or cheese n biccies


----------



## Kell

on toast.

Ginger nuts or hob nobs


----------



## jampott

Kell said:


> on toast.
> 
> Ginger nuts or hob nobs


hob nobs.

Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## beastty

simpsons

moutain or road?
paper or paint?
train or road?
waxing or shaving?


----------



## Guest

road
paint
train
shaving.

Cookie monster or Honey monster?


----------



## J 22S DS

cookie monster

BA or Murdoch


----------



## Kell

BA

short sleeves or long?


----------



## beastty

long

cat woman or wonder woman?


----------



## Guest

beastty said:


> long
> 
> cat woman or wonder woman?


wonder woman.

Superman or JampoTT?


----------



## Guest

Sorry I mean Fireman or JampoTT?

I'm getting a bit carried away now :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

should I answer that one?

JampoTT

erm

Abi or Vlastan?


----------



## NaughTTy

Vlastan :?

Would have or would of


----------



## Guy

Would have

pathetic or what?


----------



## Guest

What.

Where or when?


----------



## Kell

When.

Mug or Cup?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mug

Size matters or size doesn't matter


----------



## XXMetal

Size matters

A or FF?


----------



## jampott

XXMetal said:


> Size matters
> 
> A or FF?


A definately...

New House or Old House


----------



## Guest

XXMetal said:


> Size matters
> 
> A or FF?


A

PMT or SMT?


----------



## Kell

PMT.

Satin or Silk?


----------



## Lisa.

silk

old house (for now)

on your tummy or on your back?


----------



## wesTT29

Back

Hong Kong or Singapore?


----------



## Guest

barely_legal said:


> silk
> 
> old house (for now)
> 
> on your tummy or on your back?


on your back.

On your head or on your feet?

Sorry I didn't go down low enough before I pushed the button 

Hong Kong.

on your head or on your feet?


----------



## Guest

Hong kong.

Kell or jonhaff?

Ok so I'm playing on my own


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell

Fun or function


----------



## Guest

Fun.

Vibrator or blow up doll?


----------



## NaughTTy

Vibrator

Sunrise or Sunset


----------



## nutts

sunset

careful now...

ear or eye?
hate or love?
1 or 2?
tobacco or shag?


----------



## Guest

eye

Love

2

tobacco.

True or false?


----------



## Kell

True.

Chicken or Beef


----------



## Pammy

chicken

deck chair or lilo


----------



## nutts

lilo

Bill or Will?
nobody or somebody?
thankyou or please?
blow or suck?
I or my?
chicken or cock?
yesterday or today?


----------



## Guest

Will.
Somebody.
Please.
Suck.
My.
Chicken.
Today.

Tin or Can?
Anyone or Someone>
Got or Get?
You or Me?
In or Out?
Off or Of?
There or Here?


----------



## jampott

trial by jury or lynch mob :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

I'll go for lynch mob.

Tart or smart?

small and petite or thick and thicker

bed hobbing or hob nobbing??

barley legal or barely legal

bit on the side?? on the side of what??

two tit pixy??

educated or thick as a brick?


----------



## Lisa.

back to the game

Chalk or cheese?

steak or hamburger?


----------



## Guest

Chalk.

More or Less?


----------



## jampott

Mrs_Claus said:


> Chalk.
> 
> More or Less?


Less IS More... 

erm

Sainsburys or Tesco


----------



## NaughTTy

Tesco

Sausages or bangers


----------



## Kell

Tesco.

Own brand or name brand?


----------



## nutts

name brand

off-a-bridge or under-a-train?
pills or rat-poison?
gun or wrists?
heaven or hell?
peace or torment?
love or love?
death or death?
happiness or despair?
truth or lies?


----------



## NaughTTy

Off a bridge
Pills
Gun
Heaven
Peace
Love
Death
Happiness
Lies

Morbid or what :!:


----------



## Guest

nutts said:


> name brand
> 
> off-a-bridge or under-a-train?
> pills or rat-poison?
> gun or wrists?
> heaven or hell?
> peace or torment?
> love or love?
> death or death?
> happiness or despair?
> truth or lies?


heaven.
peace.
love.
happiness.
truth.

Stop or Go?


----------



## nutts

what.

Thankyou or not?


----------



## NaughTTy

Thank you (and go!)

Washer or walker


----------



## Lisa.

washer!

lights on or lights off


----------



## Guest

barely_legal said:


> washer!
> 
> lights on or lights off


lights on.

bed or floor?


----------



## Lisa.

oh bed defo

younger or older?


----------



## Guest

younger.

Male or female?


----------



## Lisa.

what ruder?

women

tease or torture


----------



## Lisa.

actually tease can be torture

.....erm


----------



## Lisa.

my place or yours?


----------



## Guest

tease me It can be torture. 

Over the desk or against the wall?


----------



## Lisa.

oops try again

against the wall then over the desk

my place or yours?


----------



## Guest

Yours.

This week or next week?


----------



## Lisa.

As soon as you like!

You don't think anyone else is reading this do you?

yes or no


----------



## jampott

Yes...

(and are you girlies selling photos or videos of this event?) 

lo-cal or lo-carb?


----------



## Guest

barely_legal said:


> As soon as you like!
> 
> You don't think anyone else is reading this do you?
> 
> yes or no


No one important. I'm on my way.

On my own or shall I bring a friend?


----------



## NaughTTy

Bring a friend

FFF or FFM :wink:


----------



## Guest

jampott said:


> Yes...
> 
> (and are you girlies selling photos or videos of this event?)
> 
> lo-cal or lo-carb?


  Sorry jampoTT didn't see you there.

lo-cal.

FFM

Bike or car?


----------



## J 22S DS

Car

Playing or Watching :?:


----------



## jampott

J 22S DS said:


> Car
> 
> Playing or Watching :?:


Playing 

Proper castle in sig pic, or fallen down old folly?


----------



## NickP

Folly

Danni or Kylie ?


----------



## J 22S DS

Kylie

Gold or Silver

PS. jampott get a life :lol:


----------



## jampott

Gold

signature that doesn't comply with size guidelines, or one that does :lol:


----------



## garyc

JDN. Correct

wnak game.


----------



## J 22S DS

You said it Jampott, *Guide*lines - not implicit rules 

ps are you going to follow the herd all your life!?

Mickey or Minnie??


----------



## jampott

J 22S DS said:


> You said it Jampott, *Guide*lines - not implicit rules
> 
> ps are you going to follow the herd all your life!?
> 
> Mickey or Minnie??


Follow the herd? Naw I sold the TT last year 

Mickey for sure. You can't take the Minnie...

dimmers or light switches?


----------



## J 22S DS

Light switches - dimmers are so 80's

Audi or Datsun :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest

Audi. 8)

Reading or Watford?

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## gunner

Reading

Cabernet Sauvignon or Shiraz :wink:


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> The aim is to see how long you can make the thread.


What's the longest thread on here, does anyone know? 

Cabernet Sauvignon.

Are you busy or not busy?


----------



## Kell

busy.

Nice guy or Bad boy?


----------



## t7

Bad boy

Town or country


----------



## vlastan

Mrs_Claus said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aim is to see how long you can make the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the longest thread on here, does anyone know?
Click to expand...

It used to be mine a few months back when I was discussing the merits of Anal intercourse. It was read by many but not all of them contributed to it. At least it was more educative than this one that it is meant to be plain fun/silly. :wink:


----------



## stevett

t7 said:


> Bad boy
> 
> Town or country


Country

Manual or DSG?


----------



## David_A

Manual

Auto or Cambicorsa :wink:

Fast or Furious


----------



## garyc

My, what an exciting game. PMSL at the sheer creative fun generated. You guys are so wacky it's awesome :lol: :wink:

Makes 'I Spy' look like a kid's game...


----------



## Guest

Vlastan: So how many posts did you get on your Anal thread? :wink:

Furious.

I spy or Hide and Seek?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Mrs_Claus said:


> Vlastan: So how many posts did you get on your Anal thread? :wink:
> 
> I spy or Hide and Seek?


Whats an "Anal Thread"? :lol:

Seek

Ribbed or Plain?


----------



## Guest

Mrs_Claus said:


> Vlastan: So how many posts did you get on your Anal thread? :wink:
> 
> Whats an "Anal Thread"? :lol:
> 
> Seek
> 
> Ribbed or Plain?


Ask Vlastan. :wink:

Ribbed. 

Small or large?


----------



## Kell

Bareback. :wink:

Bill Bryson or Michael Moore?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Bareback. :wink:
> 
> Bill Bryson or Michael Moore?


Michael Moore.

Horse or Donkey?


----------



## GRANNY

Smooth

Long or short


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

long (and slow )

strawberry or bannana?


----------



## Guest

Banana.

Cucumber or Courgette?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mrs_Claus said:


> Banana.
> 
> Cucumber or Courgette?


Cucumber

Skin on or peeled and juicy


----------



## Guest

Peeled and Juicy please 

Horn or bagpipes?


----------



## Kell

Skin on.

Von Dutch or Von Trapp?


----------



## garyc

Von Dutch.

Chav or Scum?


----------



## gunner

Chav

Jazz or Rock


----------



## Kell

Jazz.

Nice or GREAT?


----------



## garyc

Great.

Tits or Arse.


----------



## Guest

Arse.

Truth or Lies? :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Truth (he lied )

slip ons, or laces


----------



## Kell

Laces.

Van Go or Van Goff


----------



## Guest

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Truth (he lied )


Don't they all :roll:

Van Goff.

Gullible or just plain stupid? :?


----------



## NaughTTy

Just plain Stoopid [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Leather or Suede


----------



## Guest

leather.

Belt or Whip?


----------



## Kell

whip.

Belt or braces?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

both - just to be safe!

ok - belt 

sugar or spice?


----------



## Kell

Spice.

Sweet and innocent or slutty?


----------



## Guest

Slutty.

A friend in need or a pain in the ar5e?


----------



## Kell

Friend in need.

digital or film?


----------



## Guest

Digital.

Magazine or Comic?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Comic 

wood or uPvc?


----------



## Kell

I prefer my erections to be wood.

Pictures or cinema?


----------



## garyc

Pictures.

Arty or dirty?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

DIRtY 

35mil or Digital?


----------



## gunner

Digital

Daz or Dreft


----------



## Guest

Daz.

Question or Answer? :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Answer (sorry - what was the Question?)

synethic or wool


----------



## Guest

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Answer (sorry - what was the Question?)
> 
> synethic or wool


Can't remember :? what's the answer? 

Wool.

PM or e-mail?


----------



## Kell

email.

text or phone call?


----------



## gunner

Phone

frontal lobotomy or bottle in front of me


----------



## Guest

Bottle in front of me [smiley=cheers.gif]

Heart of Gold or Heart of Stone? :?


----------



## gunner

Gold 8)

Big Ted or Little Ted


----------



## garyc

little Ted.

Father Ted or the Vicar of Dibley?


----------



## Guest

Vicar of Dibley.

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch or Cardiff?


----------



## garyc

Cardiff.

Lap dancing or strip joint.


----------



## Guest

Strip joint.

Down to underwear or the full monty?


----------



## jdn

Full monty.

Swap God for a Janitor / Rot in a jar of dog paws?


----------



## garyc

Rot in a jar of dog paws. (naturally)

Heart attack or stroke?


----------



## jdn

Heart attack.

Zeus or Suez?


----------



## Guest

Stroke.

Cash or Cheque?


----------



## gunner

CHEQUE 

Blue Peter or Magpie


----------



## Guest

Magpie.

Bill and Ben or The wooden Tops?


----------



## gunner

wooden tops 

Round Window or Oval Window


----------



## garyc

Woodentops

Love or money?


----------



## Kell

Love.

Dog as a devil deified lived as a god or Mom?


----------



## jdn

:wink:

Mom.

Kayak salad or Alaska Yak?


----------



## garyc

Dog as a devil deified lived as a god.

learning difficulties or just plain thick?


----------



## gunner

Thick

middle cubicle or end cubicle


----------



## garyc

End cubicle (disabled)

'Sherman' or snooze?


----------



## Guest

Snooze.

Disappointed or Hurt?


----------



## garyc

Hurt.

Johnny Cash or Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Guest

Nine Inch.

Elton John or Dear John?


----------



## garyc

Elton John.

Queens or homos?


----------



## gunner

Queens

slow lane grandad or fast lane hogger


----------



## Guest

Fast lane Hogger.

Is it the end or Just the beginning?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

It's the end (of the world as we know it)

Blondie or Debbie Harry?


----------



## gunner

end of the beginning

nasty or nice


----------



## Guest

Blondie.

Nice.

Smith or Jones?


----------



## gunner

Smith

Shooter or Dribbler


----------



## Kell

Dribbler.

Basketball or Basketcase?


----------



## t7

Basketcase

Fruit Loops or Cheerios?


----------



## Guest

Cheerios.

Daisy or Buttercup?


----------



## t7

Buttercup

Mug or cup and saucer?


----------



## Guest

Mug.

Post or hand deliver?


----------



## jampott

Mug

Brie or Cheddar


----------



## t7

Hand deliver

Cheddar

Short haul or long haul?


----------



## Guest

Long haul.

Normal or Default?


----------



## gunner

Normal

Pussy Willow or Pussy Galore


----------



## Pammy

Pussy Willow

Willo the Wisp or Magic Roundabout


----------



## Guest

Magic Roundabout.

Time for bed or Time to get up?


----------



## gunner

Time to get up

Go Commando or Go to Bed


----------



## Guest

Go to bed.

To sleep or For something else? :-* :wink:


----------



## gunner

something else 

mummys little boy or spoilt brat


----------



## t7

mummys little boy

in the dark or with the light on?


----------



## Guest

With the light on.

In the shower or in the bath?


----------



## gunner

shower then bath [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

conditioner or shampoo


----------



## Guest

Shampoo then conditioner then soap on a rope. 

Together or On your own? :wink:


----------



## Guest

Mrs_Claus said:


> Shampoo then conditioner then soap on a rope.
> 
> Together or On your own? :wink:


No offers then :roll:

Ok and a loofah


----------



## gunner

Together [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

french kisses or french letters


----------



## Guest

French kisses :-* :-* :-*

Tight or loose?


----------



## gunner

tight [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Satin or Lace


----------



## Guest

Satin.

Rough or Gentle?


----------



## gunner

gentle at first then rough [smiley=whip.gif]

fishnets or satin stockings


----------



## Guest

satin stockings.

Suspenders or Hold ups?


----------



## David_A

Hold ups - sorry they really do it for me!

Sabrina or Buffy

BTW I claim the rights to the film "Sabrina vs. Buffy - the witches revenge!"

Dave (time to get out more)


----------



## Guest

David_A said:


> Dave (time to get out more)


You need to get out more :roll: I haven't had this much fun in years 

Buffy.

Love bite or Hickey?


----------



## garyc

Love bite.

Mistress or Lover?


----------



## Guest

Lover. :-*

Hotel room or Back seat?


----------



## Guest

Hotel room.



Was there a post from The Wonderer or Am I really going mad [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Did anyone else see it or Am I alone on this one


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

You are alone (unless you're offerring a coffee , in which case I'll be there )

Winter (Snow) or Summer (Sun)?


----------



## Guest

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> You are alone (unless you're offerring a coffee , in which case I'll be there )
> 
> Winter (Snow) or Summer (Sun)?


I guess I need more help than I thought [smiley=freak.gif]

The kettle's on  is it white with sugar? 

Summer (Sun).

Washer or Walker?


----------



## Kell

Mrs_Claus said:


> Hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a post from The Wonderer or Am I really going mad [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Did anyone else see it or Am I alone on this one


There was. I registered as I was going to ask some questions anonymously. Typed out a huge essay then changed my mind. FOrgot to log out and made some posts this morning as him.


----------



## Kell

Washer.

Paper towels or dryer?


----------



## Guest

Thank God for that :roll: I can cancel the extra appointments with my Shrink :wink:

If you need to talk to anyone :? I'm here anytime day or night  I'll be happy to help :-* your secrects will be safe with me. 



Kell said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a post from The Wonderer or Am I really going mad [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> Did anyone else see it or Am I alone on this one
> 
> 
> 
> There was. I registered as I was going to ask some questions anonymously. Typed out a huge essay then changed my mind. FOrgot to log out and made some posts this morning as him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Kell said:


> Washer.
> 
> Paper towels or dryer?


ewwwwwwwwww! Dryer!

public loos or crossed legs?


----------



## gunner

crossed legs :?

Cheese & Pickle or Ham Sandwich


----------



## Kell

Ham, cheese and pickle.

Baguette or Bagel?


----------



## gunner

defo baguette

funny haha or funny Peculiar :?:


----------



## Guest

Funny ha ha. :lol:

Take the money or Open the box?


----------



## Kell

take the money.

Blackjack or poker?


----------



## Guest

Poker.

Cheeky or Rude?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Cheeky (girls )

make up or not?


----------



## Guest

Not.

An Officer or A Gentleman?


----------



## gunner

Officer :twisted:

Pinky or Perky


----------



## Guest

All of me is Pinky  parts of me are Perky :wink:

Home or Away?


----------



## gunner

Away :wink:

Upstairs inside or downstairs outside


----------



## GRANNY

Downstairs outside.

Elevator or lift


----------



## Guest

Lift.

Going up or going down?


----------



## GRANNY

going up

Left or right


----------



## TTej

Left

Italy or Germany?


----------



## Kell

Italy.

alien life or all alone?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Alien Life

Virgin or NASA?


----------



## Guest

Virgin.

Yes or No?


----------



## gunner

Yes 8)

Mr Peackock or Ms Brahms


----------



## Kell

Ms Brahams.

Pauline Fowler or Dot Cotton?


----------



## Guest

Dot Cotton.

Arthur or Ricky?


----------



## gunner

Ricky

Merchant Banker or Merchant Seaman


----------



## brayboy

gent

ferrari or lambourghini


----------



## gunner

lambourghini

Ann Summers or Ann Widecombe


----------



## Guest

Ann Summers.

Rampant rabbit or Blow up doll?


----------



## Chip_iTT

RR of course 

rope or silk


----------



## Kell

Silk.

blankets or Duvet?


----------



## Chip_iTT

duvet

peach or nectarine


----------



## gunner

Peaches

Folie a deux or menage a trois


----------



## Chip_iTT

menage a trois :twisted:

ducks or drakes


----------



## Guest

ducks.

Rubber or Feathers?


----------



## Kell

Rubber.

Turkey or Goose?


----------



## Guest

Turkey.

Man or Mouse?


----------



## gunner

Man

me or mini me


----------



## brayboy

mini me

austin powers or james bond


----------



## gunner

Austin Powers

Fashonably late or three hours late, drunk with lipstick on your collar


----------



## Guest

three hours late, drunk with lipstick on your collar.

Body or Mind?


----------



## Chip_iTT

ooohh... body please 

essential oils or avocado mousse


----------



## brayboy

avacodo mouse :wink:

road map or satnav


----------



## Guest

satnav

Road or Street ?


----------



## gunner

street

dingly dangly or dingly dell


----------



## Chip_iTT

Road

laser or inkjet?


----------



## Lisa.

laser

keep the TT or sell it?


----------



## NaughTTy

KEEP IT!

Sausage and mash or Toad in the Hole


----------



## gunner

sausage and mash

Ibiza raver or Bornemouth boring


----------



## ColwynC

Bornemouth boring

US or Canada


----------



## garyc

US.

Ploughmans or Pastie?


----------



## Guest

Ploughmans.

Spend or Save?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

spend Spend SPEND!

breast or leg*

* chicken / duck / turkey etc


----------



## gunner

Breast

affiliate zoo or zooaphilia


----------



## Guest

zooaphilla.

Pub or Restaurant?


----------



## GRANNY

Zooaphilia

melons or pears


----------



## gunner

melons (in pub)

bananna & two plumbs or two boiled eggs & sausage


----------



## Guest

two boiled eggs & sausage.

A quick snack or a 3 course meal with all the trimmings?


----------



## Kell

Qucik snack.

Bottled or tap?


----------



## gunner

three course meal with all the trimmings

dan dare or dan dan the dustbin man


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

bottled, and Dan Dare

Mekon or....... (did Dan *have* any other enemies???)

scratch that

Judge Dredd or Strontium Dog?


----------



## Kell

Dredd.

Garfield the cartoon or Garfiled the movie?


----------



## gunner

cartoon

34c or 34 DD


----------



## Guest

34DD.

5 or 8 ? :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Guest

[smiley=zzz.gif]

Calm or Stressed?


----------



## Kell

...


----------



## gunner

Stressed

prozac or valium


----------



## Kell

Neither.

Chatter upperer or Chatter uppee?


----------



## Guest

Chatter uppee.

Landing or Take off?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Take (em) off - on the Landing 

Outside or behind closed curtains with the lights off?


----------



## gunner

Outside

Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini or Thong


----------



## brayboy

thong

on fat or thin


----------



## Guest

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Take (em) off - on the Landing


 Done that, now what do you want me to do? 

Thin.

Tickle or rub?


----------



## gunner

lie on the bed & rub

Joy jelly or custard


----------



## brayboy

custard

police or traffic warden


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Mrs_Claus said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take (em) off - on the Landing
> 
> 
> 
> Done that, now what do you want me to do?
Click to expand...

The answer was in my question 

traffic warden

points or Â£s?


----------



## Guest

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take (em) off - on the Landing
> 
> 
> 
> Done that, now what do you want me to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer was in my question
Click to expand...

My question was in the answer. 

Points.

David Bowie or David Cassidy?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Rub then 

Bowie

Adam or Marco (or Merrik, or Terry Lee)


----------



## gunner

Adam

go and walk the dog in the countryside or go doggin


----------



## Kell

Walk the dog.

Bobbing for apples or playing conkers?


----------



## Guest

Playing with conkers.

Pin the tail on the donkey or kiss chase?


----------



## gunner

Kiss Chase

all in for war or snog begind bike shed


----------



## Kell

Snogging.

Histroy or Geography?


----------



## gunner

geography

pretty in an ugly sort of way or ugly in a pretty sort of way


----------



## Guest

pretty in an ugly sort of way

993 or 996 ?


----------



## Guest

996.

Walk or Run?


----------



## purplett

walk

obscure plate in sig pic or not?


----------



## ColwynC

Not

Good Game, Bad Game?


----------



## Guest

Yes.

Spider or Fly?


----------



## ColwynC

Spider

Red or White Wine


----------



## Guest

White wine.

Reply or Ignore?


----------



## purplett

ignore (or not)

roundhead or cavalier :roll:


----------



## Guest

roundhead.

Disco or Night club?


----------



## Guest

roundhead

nokia or sony ericsson ?


----------



## gunner

nokia

shaven raver or raven shaver


----------



## Guest

shaven raver.

Romantic or not?


----------



## gunner

Oh Yes very Romantic, eyes meeting accross the bar, later soft lips just touching :-*

blue eyes or brown eyes


----------



## Guest

Blue eyes.

Tall or Short?


----------



## gunner

tall

beautifully dressed or sexily dressed


----------



## Guest

Both.

Suit and tie or Jeans and T-shirt?


----------



## NickP

Jeans & T Shirt

Smooth or Crunchy Peanut BUtter?


----------



## gunner

that sounds lovely  for me it depends, Suit & Tie at work, jeans tshirt evenings

long slender legs or hour glass figure


----------



## Guest

For me that depends on how good your eyes are. 

Crunchy Peanut BUtter.

Dark or Fair?


----------



## gunner

Dark with blue eyes

Donny Osmond or T Rex


----------



## Guest

Donny Osmond every time :-*

Kind or Cruel?


----------



## NykS5

Fair.

Union or league?


----------



## gunner

always kind

raspberry beret or trilby


----------



## Guest

raspberry beret.

League.

Quiet night in or Hectic night out?


----------



## gunner

quiet night in tonight

back street boozer or winebar class


----------



## Guest

Depends on my mood. 

Out with the boys or Table for two?


----------



## gunner

table for two obviously

country pub or city centre


----------



## Guest

country pub.

Roses or Chocolates


----------



## gunner

12 Roses then chocolates

martini or madiera


----------



## Guest

Bacardi and coke.

Wine or a pint?


----------



## gunner

pint at first then red wine

scampi or lobster


----------



## Guest

Scampi.

Salad or Chips?


----------



## gunner

never chips always salad

home cooking or boil in the bag


----------



## Guest

Home cooking.

Happy or Sad?


----------



## gunner

always happy 

secret squirel or brady bunch


----------



## Guest

Secret squirel.

Lost in space or Land of the giants?


----------



## gunner

lost in space (robot:extreme emergency and Dr Zachary smith urghh)

Tantric Godess or Back room sally


----------



## Guest

Godess Sally.

Go to work or stay in bed?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Like - d'oh! :roll:

Go to work - obviously! *

employee or employer

* see my much earlier reply to the 'truth or lie' question 
It also depends who is asking.....


----------



## Guest

employee.

TTC or TTR


----------



## gunner

TTC

Brighton or Bornemouth


----------



## Guest

Bornemouth.

Hotel or Tent?


----------



## gunner

Hotel (5 star minimum)

Prague or Venice


----------



## Guest

Venice.

Weekend or A week?


----------



## Kell

Long Weekend.

Pink Lady or Granny Smith?


----------



## GRANNY

What could it be but GRANNY Smith

Marj or Bart Simpson


----------



## Guest

Bart Simpson.

Batman or Robin?


----------



## gunner

Robin

Actually I know three people called Robin 

Robin Hood or Robin red breast


----------



## purplett

Hood (see my earlier q re:roundhead or cavalier) :lol:

18" or 19"


----------



## Guest

19"

Tom or Jerry?


----------



## David_A

Jerry

Travellers Cheques or Credit cards

Will someone do a list of A or B gave ?

Just so we don't start repeating ourselves. . .


----------



## Guest

Credit cards.

A list or B list?


----------



## David_A

B List

Shopping List or what you feel like


----------



## Guest

Shopping list if it clothes  what I feel like if it's not 

Shoes or Handbags?


----------



## purplett

er.. shoes

Ant or Dec? (it's just started :? )


----------



## Guest

either :wink:

Drunk or Sober?


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'm playing with myself again  I really need to get a friend in my life 

Drunk.

Sex or make love?


----------



## purplett

make sweet lurve baby

Chinese take away or Indian take away


----------



## David_A

Chinese

Deep fried crispy beef mmmmmmmm

Big broadsheet (old style) or small broadsheet (new stylee)

Dave


----------



## RitchW

small broadsheet (new stylee)

Skoda or Lada ?


----------



## Guest

Skoda.

Lost or Found?


----------



## GRANNY

You were lost now i've found you.
Found

Summer or winter.


----------



## David_A

Summer

Roast Chicken or the sticky burnt bits from the bottom of the tray.

(Guess what I've had for lunch)

Dave


----------



## purplett

that's tough, but those sticky bits win on balance

guitar rock or synth pop


----------



## Guest

either depends on the mood.

Adam or Eve?


----------



## purplett

Eve

Fig leaf or fig roll?


----------



## Guest

Fig leaf.

Date or Fig?


----------



## gunner

date (hot)

lilly or tulip


----------



## Guest

Lily.

Banana milk shake or Strawberry milk shake?


----------



## gunner

bananna milkshake (bananna split prefrably)

Beef or Pork


----------



## Guest

Beef.

Lamb or Chicken?


----------



## gunner

deffo lamb, I think its great 

Rabitt or Phesant


----------



## RitchW

Pheasant (dog loves hunting them)

Camel or Horse?


----------



## Guest

Horse. A Camel reminds me of my old man 

Skirt or Trousers?


----------



## 55JWB

Skirt 

Yours or Mine


----------



## Guest

Yours. :wink:

Long or Short?


----------



## RitchW

Long (we are on about the wait we all had to endure for our TT's yeah?)

Thong or Apple catchers ?


----------



## gunner

Thong

chicken casserole or spam egg & chips


----------



## Kell

Chicken Casserole.

Continental or Full English?


----------



## David_A

Why ask - Full English of course

Nipple or touch pad


----------



## NaughTTy

Nipple

Grilled or fried


----------



## Guest

Grilled.

Christmas Or Birthday?


----------



## Kell

Christmas (cake)

Turkey or Goose?


----------



## gunner

Birthday 

pass the parcel or musical chairs


----------



## Guest

Pass the parcel Turkey.

See saw or Slide?


----------



## gunner

see saw

pugh pugh barney mcgrew cuthbert dibble or grubb


----------



## Guest

pugh pugh barney mcgrew cuthbert dibble.

Windy Miller or Mrs Honeybun?


----------



## gunner

windy miller 8)

crystal tips or alistair


----------



## David_A

No idea what you're on about but crystal tips

Root canal or Extraction


----------



## Kell

Extraction.

Manly pints or girly bottled lager?


----------



## gunner

Manly Pints

three times a night or once a month


----------



## Kell

Once a month. 

iPod or I spy?


----------



## NaughTTy

I Spy

Simon Says or British Bulldog


----------



## Kell

British Bulldog.

Dodgeball of Catchy-Kissy (kiss-chase if you're Southern)?


----------



## RitchW

Dodgeball (crap film though)

Saw or Se7en ?


----------



## garyc

Saw.

Move thread to 'Jokes Forum' or lock it? :twisted:


----------



## David_A

Move thread to 'Jokes Forum'

New forum game thread or Infamous Lord Vs anal sex thread :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kell

New forum game thread...

Finish this either or, or...?


----------



## 55JWB

or....?

Pound's or Euro's


----------



## gunner

euros

minted peas or processed peas


----------



## Guest

minted peas.

Give in or Stand your ground?


----------



## Jae

Minted peas

Sony Ericsson or Nokia?


----------



## David_A

Nokia - every time.

Maserati or TT 8)


----------



## Kell

TT. (sorry)

DB9 or 911?


----------



## sttu80

DB9

White 'loafers' or red bracers? 8)


----------



## RitchW

Niether but 'White 'loafers' '

Use this thread to loose your 'newbie' title, or 'not'


----------



## Kell

Use this thread to lose your newbie title.

*red  or blue*


----------



## RitchW

_*Red*_

Dog or Cat ?


----------



## dd

DOG

Cousin or Uncle ??

S.


----------



## RitchW

I did laugh out load at that - and i'm on my own!

Cousin (formally known as uncle!)

Roadster or Coupe ?


----------



## Kell

coupe

Ginger or bald?[/img]


----------



## Guest

Bald.

Rub or slap?


----------



## SKG

Defo Slap

Kirk or Picard?

S


----------



## GRANNY

The original James T Kirk

Star Trek or Deep Space Nine


----------



## Guest

Star Trek.

Dr Who or Dr Foster?


----------



## SBJ

Dr Who.

Matt or Gloss?

SBJ


----------



## Guest

Gloss.

Undercoat or Overcoat?


----------



## RitchW

Overcoat

Roller or Brush ?


----------



## Guest

Brush.

Dustpan and brush or Basil brush?


----------



## Pammy

Basil Brush

Willo the Wisp or Magic Roundabout


----------



## gunner

Magic Roundabout :roll:

Zebedee or Florence


----------



## dd

Florence

Doctors or Nurses?

S.


----------



## sttu80

Nurses

NHS or BUPA


----------



## gunner

NHS :?

Smarties or M&M's


----------



## NaughTTy

M&Ms

Peanut Butter or Peanut butter 'n' Jam


----------



## Guest

Peanut butter.

In a sandwich or on Toast?


----------



## gunner

Toast of course 

marmite or bovril


----------



## NaughTTy

Marmite

Love it (not Love_iTT :roll: ) or hate it


----------



## Guest

Love it.

Heinz soup or Heinz big soup?


----------



## gunner

Big Soup

Hot and Fast or Slow and Gentle


----------



## Guest

Depends on my mood. 

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## Pammy

butter

english or french


----------



## SBJ

French :-*

Tunnel or Ferry?

SBJ


----------



## Guest

Tunnel.

House or Home?


----------



## Pammy

Home

Cozy cottage or contemporary pad


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

cozy 

dress down Friday or suit and tie?


----------



## Guest

suit and tie please :wink:

No socks or Black socks?


----------



## Kell

Black socks - as long as it's not with sandals.

18" or 19"?


----------



## NaughTTy

18"

French or Italian


----------



## Guest

Italian :-*

Lasagne or Spaghetti Bolognaise?


----------



## Kell

Lasagne.

sew or sow?


----------



## David_A

Sow

A "better" new forum game to play or A new forum game to play


----------



## Guest

Both. 

Thank God it's Friday or Wish is was Monday? :roll:

Have a great weekend everyone :-*


----------



## Guest

Thank God it's Friday

Silverstone or Donnington ?


----------



## Guest

Silverstone.

Play with Nutts or Play with Kell or play with both ?


----------



## Kell

Play with Kell's NuTTs.

Let this drop to page two again or post a reply?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Play with Kell's NuTTs.
> 
> Let this drop to page two again or post a reply?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] It's back again 

Post a reply. :-*

Roger the Rabbit or Roger Moore?


----------



## Kell

Roger the Rabbit.

Roger the Rabbit of Muffin the Mule?


----------



## NaughTTy

Muffin the Mule

Legal or illegal


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Roger the Rabbit.
> 
> Roger the Rabbit of Muffin the Mule?


 A mixture of the two 

Roger the Muffin or Rabbit the mule


----------



## Kell

or


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


>


Buttons or Zip?


----------



## Kell

buttons.

Front fastening or rear fastening?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

front 

commando - or not?


----------



## Kell

Not*

Packed lunch or Pret a Manger?

*Not for men anyway. It's sexy when a woman says she's not wearing any keks. When a bloke says it, you know it's because he can't be arsed to do the washing.


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Not*
> 
> Packed lunch or Pret a Manger?
> 
> *Not for men anyway. It's sexy when a woman says she's not wearing any keks. When a bloke says it, you know it's because he can't be arsed to do the washing.


Or he got dressed in a hurry :wink:

Packed lunch/ Lunch box.

Independence day or Dooms day?


----------



## TTotal

Dooms day

Italian or Chinese ?


----------



## Kell

Chinese.

Chinese or Thai?


----------



## Guest

Chinese.

Fish and chips or Bangers and mash?


----------



## NaughTTy

Fish and Chips

Cappucino or Mocha


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Latte 

but

hot or over ice?


----------



## TTotal

Wayne you will be banned unless you play properly...

Play by the rules or make up your own ? :twisted:


----------



## Guest

Make up your own.

No fun or lots of Fun?


----------



## Kell

lots of fun.

Drink and be merry or stay sober and be merrier in the morning?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

TTotal said:


> Wayne you will be banned unless you play properly...
> 
> Play by the rules or make up your own ? :twisted:


said he, not answering the previous question 

stay sober and be merrier in the morning (whilst looking at the photos of the night before )

Smirnoff Red or Black?


----------



## TTotal

Black (in the past of course)

Gin and tonic with lemon slice or lime slice?


----------



## Kell

Both :-*

Vodka Tonic or Vodka Red Bull?


----------



## hudson

Vodka Red Bull

German Sheperd or Alsatan


----------



## TTotal

Al Satan !

Hard or floppy ?


----------



## hudson

floppy

:evil: or :twisted:


----------



## Kell

edited...


----------



## TTotal

:twisted:

Monet









or Manet


----------



## Kell

Monet
















or


----------



## hudson

Burger King

decking or patio?


----------



## TTotal

Patio

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/sig.jpg

or

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/52444124828592f95.jpg


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/52444124828592f95.jpg


Walking or Running?


----------



## hudson

Walking

eating or sleeping ?


----------



## gunner

Sleeping [smiley=zzz.gif]

Fit or Unfit


----------



## Guest

Fit.

Pen or Pencil?


----------



## Kell

Pencil.

With a rubber on the end or not?


----------



## gunner

self propelled with rubber

sofa or settee


----------



## Guest

settee

Virgin Atlantic or BA ?


----------



## Kell

I'll take the virgin please.

America or Australia?


----------



## TTotal

Virgin

Levis










or Wrangler ?


----------



## hudson

Levis

Goldfish or Tropical fish ?


----------



## Guest

Goldfish

Nail or Screw?


----------



## hudson

Screw 

Superman or Spider Man ?


----------



## gunner

Superman

French Kisses or French Letters


----------



## NaughTTy

French Kisses :-*

Poetry or Prose


----------



## TTotal

Poetry










or


----------



## hudson

Shreddies ( TTotal , have you got an endless supply of jpegs? :lol: )

Star Trek ( New Generation ) or Star Trek ( The Original )


----------



## TTotal

Star Trek ( The Original )








(an amazing source of jpgs !)

or


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


>


Flowers or Weeds?


----------



## hudson

Weeds

Esculator or Scenic Lift ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Lift (I can't spell escalator either 

BUT

Lift or Stairs?


----------



## GRANNY

Lift.

Summer or winter


----------



## gunner

Summer [smiley=sunny.gif]

Fried eggs or boiled eggs


----------



## GRANNY

Soft boiled eggs

Heaven :-* or Hell :evil:


----------



## gunner

Heaven [smiley=wings.gif]

Marmite on toast or beans on toast


----------



## dimitt

marmite on toast

wig or transplant


----------



## hudson

Wig ( if it looks as good as Elton Johns  )

Half Empty  or Half Full


----------



## GRANNY

Half empty

Optomist or pesimist


----------



## gunner

Optimist 

Friday afternoon joy or monday morning blues


----------



## Guest

Friday afternoon joy.

Weekend fully booked  or Weekend totally empty  ?


----------



## Jae

Fully Booked

Working or Freetime?

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy

Free Time

Kids or no kids overnight tonight (mine are away  )


----------



## sttu80

Kids

Do you like a man of taste or do you like the taste of man?


----------



## hudson

OOOOoooo!

I'm only answering to keep my tread count going and nothing more.

A man with taste 

bikini line or brazilian?


----------



## TTotal

Bikini

G string or Bloomers


----------



## hudson

G STRIIIIIING
:twisted:

Uranus or UrAnus


----------



## TTotal

My Anus 

Lipstick or Honey


----------



## Guest

Lipstick.

On your collar or somewhere else?


----------



## hudson

somewhere else  :wink:

daisey's on your piano or tulips on your organ?


----------



## Guest

Tulips on your organ. 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] or [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## hudson

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] always wanted an excuse to use that one. 

Madras or Phaal [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kell

Madras.

adviser or advisor?


----------



## hudson

adviser

East coast or West coast 8)


----------



## Kell

East Coast.

New York or New England?


----------



## Guest

New England.

Ice cream or Ice lolly?


----------



## Kell

Ice Cream.

Chrsitmas Cake or Christmas Pudding?


----------



## Guest

Christmas cake.

Nice man from Audi can fix my baby  or Nice man from Audi can't fix my baby


----------



## NaughTTy

Nice man from Audi can fix your baby 

OEM brake pads or Green stuffs


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

FIX!  (fingers crossed )

read ALL the posts from the weekend, or just those that look interesting?


----------



## Guest

Nice man from Audi can and has fixed my baby [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Well done and thank you Steve from Audi 8) What great service  and so quick :wink: Didn't even have time for a coffee :-* :-* :-*

Topless or Not.


----------



## Kell

Topless.

Still or Sparkling?


----------



## NaughTTy

Sparkling



NaughTTy said:


> OEM brake pads or Green stuffs


(seeing as it was missed last time! :wink: )


----------



## Guest

actually neither ! but I'll go for ..Green stuffs

Subway or Pret-a-manger ?


----------



## hudson

Prets'

Amerian Chopper or Japanese Superbike ?


----------



## Guest

Japanese Superbike

Porsche Carrera GT or Mclaren-Mercedes SLR ?


----------



## hudson

MMMmmm tough one.

Merc SLR ( just for the noise of that engine )

Eastenders or Corry


----------



## Pammy

aaaw SLR gone  - but great choice 

Corrie - if I absolutely must - at least it laughs at itself

Casualty or Holby City


----------



## Kell

Casualty.

To be or not to be?


----------



## NaughTTy

To be

Fifth Gear or Top Gear


----------



## Kell

Sixth Gear... :wink:

Black and white or grey areas?


----------



## Guest

Black and White.

Reading or Leeds?


----------



## Kell

Reading.

Books or movies?


----------



## Guest

Books.

Visa or Cash?


----------



## hudson

Visa

Log burners or real flame gas effect


----------



## Kell

Log burners.

Log Cabin or logarithm?


----------



## NaughTTy

Log Cabin

Yeti or Yak


----------



## Pammy

Yeti

On the piste or Apres Ski


----------



## Kell

On the Piste.

Salopettes and Jacket or all in one?


----------



## Guest

Salopettes and Jacket

Man Utd or Sparta Prague ?


----------



## hudson

Moan Utd

Fake Chrimbo tree or the needle dropping real mccoy


----------



## Guest

needle dropping.

Jaffa cake or Tea cake?


----------



## NaughTTy

Jaffa Cake 

Mini or Original


----------



## sttu80

Original

Penguin or Breakaway


----------



## Guest

Breakaway

Mars or Milky way?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mars

Will this thread reach 50 pages or not


----------



## Guest

Yes 

Salt & Shake or Ready Salted?


----------



## hudson

Ready Salted

Eddie Izzard or Lee Evans?


----------



## Kell

Izzard.

In drag or not?


----------



## Guest

In drag.

Danny La Rue or Lily Savage?


----------



## Kell

Lilly Svage.

Lilly Savage or Paul O'Grady?


----------



## NaughTTy

Lilly Savage

Paul O'Grady or Richard and Judy


----------



## Guest

Paul O'Grady.

Richard and Judy or Punch and Judy?


----------



## Jae

Richard & Judy

Pinoccio or Mickey Mouse?


----------



## Guest

Mickey Mouse.

Donald Duck or Daffy Duck?


----------



## hudson

Daffy Duck

The Roadrunner or the Loser Coyote


----------



## Kell

Coyote.

Hucleberry Finn or Huckleberry Hound?


----------



## Guest

Huckleberry Hound.

Mr Men or Little Miss?


----------



## GRANNY

Little Miss

Peter Pan Or Mr Blobby


----------



## Kell

Peter Pan.

Animated Cells or CGI?


----------



## Guest

Animated Cells.

Halifax or Nationwide?


----------



## nutts

Nationwide

Pussy Galore or Fanny Craddock?
Cock Robin or Dick Turpin?


----------



## Guest

Pussy Galore.
Cock Robin.

a few hours or all night long?


----------



## hudson

All Night Long ( Ooooh Matron )

Lionel Ritchie :wink: or Lionel Blair :-*


----------



## Kell

Lionel Ritchie.

On the Ceiling or Easy like a Sunday morning?


----------



## Guest

Easy like a Sunday morning.

Morning Bird or Night Owl?


----------



## Kell

Night Owl.

Barn Owl or AutoBahn?


----------



## Guest

Barn Owl.

Love Bird or Black Bird?


----------



## Kell

Black bird.

Naomi Campbell or Halle Berry?


----------



## TTotal

Halle Berry

Early to bed or Early to rise ?


----------



## hudson

early to rise :wink:

bo**ocks or botox


----------



## Kell

Botox = Bollocks.

Face lift or face the music and dance?


----------



## Pammy

Face the music and dance [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Slow n Smoochy or loud n sweaty


----------



## NykS5

Face the music and dance
Slow and smoochy

Cheek to cheek or tongue in cheek?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

tongue in cheek 

BUT

your own, or someone else's


----------



## Kell

Someone else's...

Diet Coke or Coke?


----------



## TTotal

Last in the office  or First Home


----------



## Pammy

First home :lol:

Lazy weekend or activity based


----------



## hudson

activity based

Parkinson or Jonathon Ross


----------



## Pammy

Jonathan Ross

Have I got News for You or They think it's all over


----------



## hudson

They think it's all over

Vanilla Coke or Coke with lemon


----------



## Guest

Coke with Lemon.

Confused or Hurt?


----------



## nutts

hurt

blaze of glory or burn up and die?


----------



## Guest

blaze of glory. 

one way to love or LOTS of ways to Love? 8)


----------



## PaulS

Lots

Shaken or stirred ?


----------



## Guest

Shaken.

End of part two or The end?


----------



## PaulS

End of part 2

Hot or bothered ?


----------



## Guest

Hot :-*

Love or Hate?


----------



## PaulS

Love

believe or hope ?


----------



## Guest

Hope.

Repeat soon or Never again?


----------



## PaulS

repeat

kool or cool ?


----------



## Guest

cool 8)

B&C or G&T ? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## PaulS

G & T

Heaven or Earth ?


----------



## Guest

Heaven.

Twice was enough or Third time lucky?


----------



## PaulS

Twice was enough

custard or tart ?


----------



## Guest

Custard.

The TT forum or The knitting Circle


----------



## PaulS

TT Forum

shocked or stunned ?


----------



## Guest

stunned.

The Lighthouse family or The Swiss family Robinson ?


----------



## Kell

THe lighthouse family.

To give or to receive?


----------



## Pammy

To give

Special Occasion or just because


----------



## NaughTTy

Just because

Flowers or sexy undies :wink:


----------



## Guest

both please :wink:

Dear John or Dear Santa?


----------



## nutts

Dear Santa John

Confused or more confused
Life should be hard or very hard
Love to hate or hate to love
Can't sleep or don't want to wake up


----------



## Guest

more confused.
Life should be very hard.
Love to love.
Can't sleep.

Disappointed or Happy ?


----------



## Kell

Happy.

M&S or S&M?


----------



## Guest

M&S.

Straight talk or Pillow talk?


----------



## Kell

Pillow Talk.

Up front and honest or shy and mysterious?


----------



## nutts

upfront and mysterious

Stalker or lover



Kell said:


> Pillow Talk.
> 
> Up front and honest or shy and mysterious?


----------



## hudson

Lover 

Hot Tubb or Swimming Pool


----------



## PaulS

Swimming pool

Bush or Kerry ?


----------



## hudson

Kerry

Kerry or Brian :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Kerry

Fun Bags or hand bags


----------



## Guest

hand bags.

Good times or Bad times?


----------



## Kell

Good times.

Blame it on the boogie or blame it on the Moonlight?


----------



## jdn

Boogie.

Download or buy?


----------



## Kell

Buy.

Brains or Beauty?


----------



## hudson

brains :roll:

Breast or Legs :wink:


----------



## hudson

I'm talking about chicken meat of course


----------



## NaughTTy

hudson said:


> brains :roll:
> 
> Breast or Legs :wink:


Breast (always :wink: )

Chicken or Turkey :wink:


----------



## Guest

Chicken.

Toy boy or Sugar Daddy?


----------



## Kell

Boy's Toys. :wink:

Brutally honest or little white lies?


----------



## Guest

Little white lies.

Trick or Treat ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Treat (please  )

Sweets or Money


----------



## Guest

Money. :-*

A little money or Loads of money ?


----------



## Kell

Get the boys round or do it yourself?


----------



## Guest

Can I have the boys round please 

Kevin or Perry?


----------



## Kell

Perry.

Mrs Patterson or Mrs Robinson.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Robinson.

Hang around or Move on?


----------



## Kell

Move on.

Live for today of live for tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

Live for today.

Piercing or Tattoo ?


----------



## Kell

Tatoo.

Anyone else join in or just me and you?


----------



## NaughTTy

Anyone else join in(?!)

Dolphin or Lizard


----------



## Guest

just me and you :wink: 
but I'm happy  I've got a thing about bald headed men :-*

Are they all boring or are they all dead?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mrs_Claus said:


> just me and you :wink:
> but I'm happy  I've got a thing about bald headed men :-*


Oi - I'm 'ere too  !!



NaughTTy said:


> Anyone else join in(?!)
> 
> Dolphin or Lizard


[/quote]


----------



## bilbo baggins

Dolphin.

Fish or Frog?


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> just me and you :wink:
> but I'm happy  I've got a thing about bald headed men :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Oi - I'm 'ere too  !!
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else join in(?!)
> 
> Dolphin or Lizard
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sorry  Thought you had left us 

Glad your back I've missed you :-*


----------



## Guest

Frog.

Prince of Wales or Prince Charming?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Prince of Wales.

Big ears of little ears?


----------



## Guest

Little ears.

Big Ted or Little Ted?


----------



## NaughTTy

Little Ted

Florence or Zebedee

Missed you too Mrs C! (but I didn't go away - just been quiet!)


----------



## hudson

Florence

Florence or Rome


----------



## Kell

Florence.

Flroence Nightingale or Mary Nightingale?


----------



## hudson

Florence Nightingale

Tuscany or Tuscan


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Little Ted
> 
> Florence or Zebedee
> 
> Missed you too Mrs C! (but I didn't go away - just been quiet!)


Quiet 

That's not like you NaughTTy 

Florence Nightingale.

Gas fire or Open fire?


----------



## hudson

Open Fire

Big Paws or All Fours


----------



## Kell

Big Paws.

Great Dane or Great Guns?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Great Dane.

Peter Smichael or smichael from corrination street?


----------



## Guest

smichael from Corrie.

Lamb Chop or Pork Chop?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Lamb chop.

Mint sauce or Apple sauce?

(good this is'nt it  )


----------



## Guest

bilbo baggins said:


> Lamb chop.
> 
> Mint sauce or Apple sauce?
> 
> (good this is'nt it  )


I see you're easily pleased 

Mint sauce.

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Pepper.

Salt and Pepper or Pepsi and Shirley?


----------



## Kell

Salt and Pepa.

Spinderella or Jam Master Jay?


----------



## hudson

Jam Master J

LL Cool J or Ice T 8)


----------



## scott28tt

You lot still playing this game :roll: :?: :?

:-* :wink:


----------



## Kell

No.

Ice T.

Black Sheep or Black Eyed Peas?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Black Eyed Peas.

Green Beans or Runner Beans?


----------



## hudson

Runner Beans

Running or Walking


----------



## Guest

Walking.

On the flat or Up Hill ?


----------



## Kell

Up Hill.

Gardening or flower arranging?


----------



## hudson

Gardening

Sucking or blowing.........leaves


----------



## Guest

blowing.......leaves.

Weeding or Planting ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Planting

Mowing or Sewing


----------



## Guest

Sewing.

Hay or Straw?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Straw

Black and White or Red and White


----------



## Guest

Red and White.

The Sun or The Daily Mail ?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mail

Male or Female


----------



## Kell

Female.

blonde or brunette...


----------



## NaughTTy

Brunette

Brunette or Redhead


----------



## Kell

Brunette.

short hair or long?


----------



## bilbo baggins

long.

Shaggy or Busta Rhymes?


----------



## hudson

Busta Rymes

Buster Gonad or Buster Bloodvessel


----------



## NaughTTy

Buster Blood Vessel

Special brew or Lip-up-Fatty (sp?!  )


----------



## Guest

Special brew.

Brewers yeast or Brewers droop?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Brewers droop.

Donna or chicken shish?


----------



## NaughTTy

Donner

Chili sauce or wimp out


----------



## Kell

Chili Sauce.

English Mustard or A. N. Other mustard?


----------



## Guest

Other.

Knife and Fork or Fingers?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Fingers.

Sponge or Chocolate?


----------



## Guest

Chocolate. :-*

Jelly and Ice cream or Apple pie and custard ?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Apple pie and custard.

Tart or Flan.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tart
180 or 225


----------



## NaughTTy

225

Leaving work now or staying later


----------



## bilbo baggins

Leaving work now.

Good night or Good bye.


----------



## hudson

Goodbye

Indian Curry or Thai Curry


----------



## NaughTTy

Thai Curry

Chicken or Prawn


----------



## Guest

Prawn.

Cod or Haddock?


----------



## NaughTTy

Cod

Battered or Steamed


----------



## Guest

Steamed.

Chips or French fries?


----------



## GRANNY

Chips

Salt & Vinegar YES /NO


----------



## Guest

Yes.

Ketchup or Brown sauce?


----------



## Kell

Yes.

Mushy peas or curry sauce?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Sauce.

Cheeky or Naughty?


----------



## Guest

Both. :wink:

Benny Hill or Benny from Crossroads?


----------



## Kell

Benny Hill.

Notting Hill or the house on the hill?


----------



## bilbo baggins

House on the hill.

Horror movie or Soppy movie?


----------



## Kell

Soppy Movie (or Rom Com)

Happy ending or cry your eyes out?


----------



## Guest

Both.

Fact or Fiction?


----------



## Kell

Fiction.

edge of your seat or seat of your pant?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Seat of your pant.

Farrah's (Â£) or Chino's? :roll:


----------



## Guest

Chinos :roll:

Lip service or From the heart?


----------



## nutts

From the heart

In one ear/out the next or don't want to listen?
Smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?
Plasma or LCD?
Life fair or not?


----------



## mighTy Tee

nutts said:


> From the heart
> 
> In one ear/out the next or don't want to listen?
> Smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter?
> Plasma or LCD?
> Life fair or not?


In smooth plasma fair

rough or easy


----------



## Kell

rough.

gusset or flange?


----------



## Guest

gusset.

If at first you don't succeed... or Give up without a fight?


----------



## NaughTTy

If at first you don't succeed

When the going get's tough or calm waters


----------



## Guest

When the going gets tough.

Get going or Outstay your welcome?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Outstay your welcome.

Is it something i said or i'll get my coat?


----------



## hudson

i'll get me coat

'This year I'll be mostly wearing...'

or

' participating on a forum is like making love to a beautiful woman...'


----------



## bilbo baggins

' participating on a forum is like making love to a beautiful woman...'

slow and sensuous or at it like rabbits?


----------



## Guest

slow and sensuous and then at it like rabbits 

[smiley=cheers.gif] or :-*


----------



## bilbo baggins

:-* .

French or lingering?


----------



## Guest

Lingering French.

Soft and slow or Hard and fast ?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Hard and Fast.

One minute wonder or Champion?


----------



## Guest

Champion.

Live in hope or Everytime ?


----------



## Lisa.

Everytime!!!!! woo woo

real fire or gas living flame


----------



## Guest

real fire.

On the settee or on the rug?


----------



## NaughTTy

On the rug

Bean bag or "Floor Cube"


----------



## bilbo baggins

Bean Bag.

Bagpuss or Hello Kitty?


----------



## Guest

Bean bag.

Animal, vegetable or Mineral?


----------



## Kell

Animal.

Will this thread make 1,000 replies or not?


----------



## bilbo baggins

This Thread will make 1,000 replies.

Must do some work or post another reply? :roll:


----------



## Guest

Post another reply.

Inbox or outbox?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Inbox.

Warm and inviting or cold and clammy?


----------



## hudson

warm and inviting

yin or yang


----------



## NaughTTy

yin

The Big Yin or Billy Connolly


----------



## Guest

The big Yin.

Ring or Vibrate?


----------



## beastty

I like both personally, but would have to go for vibrate if pushed

cold and dry or warm and wet


----------



## Guest

beastty said:


> I like both personally, but would have to go for vibrate if pushed
> 
> cold and dry or warm and wet


If pushed where? 

warm and wet.

Fight it or Give in ?


----------



## Kell

Fight it.

Measure once cut twice or measure twice cut once?


----------



## Guest

both [smiley=smoking.gif]

High or Low?


----------



## Kell

Higher (g-g-g-goog game)

Bruce Forsyth or Larry Grayson?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Higher (g-g-g-goog game)
> 
> Bruce Forsyth or Larry Grayson?


That was quick Kell  are you following me 

Larry Grayson.

Shut that window or Shut that door?


----------



## Kell

Mrs_Claus said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher (g-g-g-goog game)
> 
> Bruce Forsyth or Larry Grayson?
> 
> 
> 
> That was quick Kell  are you following me
Click to expand...

Yes. :twisted:

Shut that door.

Everard or eveready?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher (g-g-g-goog game)
> 
> Bruce Forsyth or Larry Grayson?
> 
> 
> 
> That was quick Kell  are you following me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. :twisted:
> 
> Shut that door.
> 
> Everard or eveready?
Click to expand...

Good 

Everard is ever ready.

Over the hill or One foot in the grave?


----------



## bilbo baggins

One foot in the grave.

I don't believe it or i should have known better?


----------



## Guest

I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER.

LEARN THE HARD WAY OR NEVER LEARN?

 Sorry didn't mean to shout


----------



## mighTy Tee

Learb the hard way

Qualifications or Experience


----------



## bilbo baggins

Experience.

Good or Bad?


----------



## Guest

Good.

Practice makes perfect or No need for practice already Perfect?


----------



## bilbo baggins

No need for practice already Perfect? 

Pefect 10 or not so Perfect?


----------



## Kell

Not so perfect.

Flawed or floored?


----------



## Guest

Floored.

Blow your own trumpet or get someone to blow it for you ?


----------



## M T Pickering

Get someone to blow it for you! 

Maldives or Seychelles :?:


----------



## bilbo baggins

Maldives.

Scuba Dive or Other Dive :roll:


----------



## Guest

Other dive. :roll:

Deep sea dive or Night time dive?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Night time dive.

Submerged or On Top?


----------



## Kell

Submerged.

Able Seaman or cabin boy?


----------



## Guest

Able Seaman 

Up periscope or down periscope?


----------



## Kell

Up periscope.

Battleships or Cluedo?


----------



## Guest

Battleships.

Kiss chase or Postmans knock?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Kiss chase.

Catch me if you can or chase me chase me?


----------



## Guest

Chase me chase me. 

Pin the tail on the donkey or Doctors and Nurses :roll:


----------



## bilbo baggins

Doctors and nurses. 

Operation or Bukaroo? :roll:


----------



## Kell

Buckaroo.

Stretch Armstrong or wind up Evil Kneivel?


----------



## Guest

Stretch Armstrong.

Frustration or Mouse trap?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Frustration.

Work out or get your rocks off?


----------



## Guest

Work out getting your rocks off. 

Push ups or Sit ups?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Push ups.

Hold ups or Suspenders?


----------



## Guest

Suspenders. :wink:

You or Me? :roll:


----------



## Kell

Me. [smiley=whip.gif]

Take it all off, or leave something to the imagination?


----------



## Guest

Leave something to the imagination :wink:

Then take it all off 

Socks on or Socks off?


----------



## NaughTTy

Socks off

Mask on or mask off :wink:


----------



## Guest

Mask off 

Scary  or [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Kell

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]

[smiley=fireman.gif] or [smiley=stop.gif] ?


----------



## Guest

[smiley=fireman.gif] :-*

Fireman's Pole or Fireman's hose?


----------



## hudson

Doctors and Nurses

Knockdown Ginger or British Bulldog


----------



## bilbo baggins

Firemans pole.

Pole dance or striptease?


----------



## Guest

Pole dance

Lucy Pinder or Michelle Marsh ?


----------



## Guest

Lucy Pinder :?

Sleeping trouble or trouble sleeping?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Sleeping trouble.

Bag or Bunk?


----------



## Guest

Bunk.

Control the Love or Love the control?


----------



## bilbo baggins

Control the love.

Smooth operator or Jack the lad?


----------



## Guest

Smooth operator.

Heartless or less heart?


----------



## hudson

Less Heart

Heart to Heart or The Rockford Files


----------



## Guest

Heart to heart.

A kiss on the lips or A slap in the face?


----------



## bilbo baggins

A slap in the face.

Turn the other cheek or slap them back?


----------



## Guest

Slap them back 

Tears on my pillow or Crocodile tears?


----------



## NaughTTy

Crocodile Tears

Crocodile Rock or Crocodile Shoes


----------



## Guest

Crocodile rock.

Free and easy or Easy and free?


----------



## NaughTTy

Free 'n' easy

Free as a bird or Buy one, get one free


----------



## Pammy

BOGOF
:lol: :lol: (got my eyes lasered as a BOGOF)

Sod Off or Bu**er Off


----------



## Guest

Bu**er off.

Making love or Just sex?


----------



## Pammy

depends on the mood :lol:

Making love

first time or time after time


----------



## Guest

time after time. :wink:

Smoke more or More smoke?


----------



## bilbo baggins

more smoke.

Burn rubber or friction burn?


----------



## Guest

Friction burn 

Fun and excitement or All talk?


----------



## Pammy

fun and excitement

work hard or hard work


----------



## Guest

work hard.

Nothing of something or Something of nothing?


----------



## Pammy

something of nothing

Countdown or Blockbusters


----------



## Guest

Can I have a P please Bob 

Action man or A Man of Action ? (If you can find one :roll: )


----------



## NaughTTy

Action Man :roll:

Barbie or Cindy


----------



## Guest

Barbie :-*

Where there's a will there's a way or Really don't want too?


----------



## Pammy

where there's a will there's a way :wink: 

Fireworks or Sparklers


----------



## hudson

Sparklers

Sparky's or Chippy's


----------



## NaughTTy

Chippies

Sausage in batter or a "wally"


----------



## hudson

wally

Beef & onion or Chicken & mushroom


----------



## mighTy Tee

Beef n Onion

Oven Chips or Deep Fried Chips?


----------



## NaughTTy

Oven chips (much healthier :wink: )

Keep this going to 1000 or give up now :roll: (only 25 more to go  )


----------



## Guest

Keep it going  nothing better to do when I'm at work 

Happily married, happily separated or happily single?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Happily Married (have to say that - even if it is true)

1st Marriage or 2nd Marriage?


----------



## Guest

2nd Marriage 

Never learn or Glutton for punishment?


----------



## NaughTTy

Glutton for punishment (1st marriage :lol: )

S&M or just plain bondage


----------



## Kell

Glutton for punishment.

(weren't they the same thing?)

Six of one or half a dozen of the other?


----------



## Guest

half a dozen of the other. 

(weren't they the same thing?) :wink:

Ugly as sin or Pretty as a picture?


----------



## nutts

Pretty as a picture

Life in prison or death sentence?


----------



## Guest

Both if your married, Parole if your separated, neither if your single 

Chip off the old block or Chip on the shoulder?


----------



## NaughTTy

Chip off the old block

S&M or just plain bondage


----------



## Guest

Just plain bondage. Twice if you like  NaughTTy :wink:

Sexual fantasy or Sexual favour?


----------



## NaughTTy

Sexual fantasy

NaughTTy or nice :wink:


----------



## Guest

Being NaughTTy is nice and also lots of fun 

Well most of the time anyway :roll:

Unanswered questions or Unquestioned answers?


----------



## NaughTTy

Unanswered questions :wink:

All singing or all dancing


----------



## Guest

All dancing.

Smooch or Boggie-woggie


----------



## NaughTTy

Smooch please :-*

Piano or sax


----------



## mighTy Tee

Sax (Maniac???)

Screach or Scream


----------



## Guest

Either  Just make sure you play the right notes :wink:

Screem.

Walk along the river or Taxi home?


----------



## hudson

Taxi Home

Taxi Driver or Raging Bull


----------



## Guest

Raging Bull.

Bull in a China shop or Bull at a gate?


----------



## hudson

Bull in a China Shop

Sheeps Testicles or Octopus Eyes


----------



## Kell

Testes.

testee or tester?


----------



## hudson

tester

Toaster or Toastees


----------



## Guest

Toastees.

Go home or Go to the gym? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Go home

Myxomatosis or Mixing yer toastees


----------



## Guest

Mixing yer toastees.

:-* or [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

cos that was the 1,000th post.

Run rabbit run or rabbit pie?


----------



## hudson

Do we stop now  or do we carry on for another 1000


----------



## Hannibal

Kell said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> cos that was the 1,000th post.


the count stll says 999 though 

H


----------



## hudson

Oh Oh Oh

Rabbit pie

Sky+ or Video recorder


----------



## Guest

Hannibal said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> cos that was the 1,000th post.
> 
> 
> 
> the count stll says 999 though
> 
> H
Click to expand...

I think you'll find I beat Kell :-*

Sky.

Moon or The stars?


----------



## hudson

The Stars

The rings of Saturn or the craters of UrAnus


----------



## NaughTTy

The rings of Saturn

Orion Nebula or Milky Way


----------



## Guest

Milkyway.

Mars bar or Double Decker?


----------



## Hannibal

Double decker.

Bus or Train?

H


----------



## hudson

Train

Eurostar or Flying Scotsman


----------



## Wallsendmag

Flying Scotsman

Hst or 225


----------



## hudson

225

White weatherboard or black weatherboard?


----------



## Guest

White weatherboard

Jedi Knights or Sith Lords ?


----------



## Guest

Jedi Knights.

Lonely nights or Partying all night?


----------



## hudson

Lonely nights 

nudge or call for breakfast


----------



## Guest

hudson said:


> Lonely nights
> 
> nudge or call for breakfast


 

nudge then breakfast in bed :wink:

Full English or bacon and eggs ?


----------



## hudson

Full English

Brown Sauce or Ketchup?


----------



## Guest

hudson said:


> Full English
> 
> Brown Sauce or Ketchup?


 Won't that be a bit sticky 

Depends on my mood. :wink:

Wipe the plate with bread or lick the plate clean?


----------



## hudson

:lol:

' Lick it 

Get up for work or get down to work


----------



## Guest

Go down to work. 

Dressed or undressed?


----------



## hudson

Undressed 

Birthday suit or Pinstripe suit


----------



## Guest

hudson said:


> Undressed
> 
> Birthday suit or Pinstripe suit


  Birthday suit 

but........

Will I :lol: or Will I  ? :wink:


----------



## hudson

:lol: :lol: :lol:

More like [smiley=bigcry.gif] followed by [smiley=freak.gif] ending with [smiley=smoking.gif]

Legend in own time or legend in own mind


----------



## Guest

hudson said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> More like [smiley=bigcry.gif] followed by [smiley=freak.gif] ending with [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Legend in own time or legend in own mind


Do you always end with a [smiley=smoking.gif] ? 

Legend in own mind.

Little black book or Yellow Pages?


----------



## hudson

Mrs Clause wrote

Do you always end with a [smiley=smoking.gif] ? 

I'm a selfish bloke so it's more like [smiley=zzz.gif]

Yellow Pages

Old School Paperback or New Age 'Online'


----------



## Guest

Old school Paperback.

Long white socks or white ankle socks?


----------



## hudson

White ankle socks :?

Basil or bARsil


----------



## Guest

Basil.

Fawlty or Brush?


----------



## hudson

Fawlty

Life of Brian or The Holy Grail


----------



## Guest

Holy Grail.

Batman or Robin?


----------



## NaughTTy

Robin (only cos he's my brother)

Batman or Captain America


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Robin (only cos he's my brother)
> 
> Batman or Captain America


Robin is your brother  Can you get me a photo of him in his tights please ? 

Batman.

Cat women or The Joker?


----------



## NaughTTy

Mrs_Claus said:


> Robin is your brother  Can you get me a photo of him in his tights please ?


Now that you _really_ wouldn't want to see :lol: Robin (my twin brother - not the nancy in the tights :wink: ) is 4 stone heavier than me and I'm not exactly what you'd call skinny :roll: 



Mrs_Claus said:


> Batman.
> 
> Cat women or The Joker?


Cat woman (miaowwwww)










The Joker or The Riddler


----------



## Guest

NaughTTy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin is your brother  Can you get me a photo of him in his tights please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you _really_ wouldn't want to see :lol: Robin (my twin brother - not the nancy in the tights :wink: ) is 4 stone heavier than me and I'm not exactly what you'd call skinny :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman.
> 
> Cat women or The Joker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cat woman (miaowwwww)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joker or The Riddler
Click to expand...

Twins  Now there's an idea 

The Riddler.

The Bat cave or The Bat phone?


----------



## hudson

The Bat cave

George Clooney batman or the Val Kilmer Batman. ( based on their character depiction only :roll:


----------



## Guest

George Clooney :-*

Del Boy or Rodney?


----------



## hudson

Delboy

Trig or Boycey (?)


----------



## Guest

Trig 

Grandad or Uncle?


----------



## hudson

Uncle

The man from U.N.C.L.E. or Uncle Bulgaria


----------



## Guest

Uncle Bulgaria.

Bill or Ben ?


----------



## hudson

Bill

Bill Paxton or Bill Pullman


----------



## Guest

Bill Pullman.

Pull or Push?


----------



## NaughTTy

Pull :wink:

As if by magic...Mr Ben appeared or Here comes Bod


----------



## Guest

Mr Ben.

The Wooden Tops or Andy Pandy?


----------



## Lisa.

Andy Pandy

Hectors house or Tales of the river bank


----------



## Kell

Tales of the riverbank.

Badger or Beaver?


----------



## hudson

Beaver

Red Squirrel or the Grey one


----------



## Kell

Red Squirrel.

Cute and cuddly or rats with bushy tails?


----------



## Guest

Cute and cuddly

(damn this thread is getting a bit girlie !)

Kell's Garden or Lisa's Kitchen ?


----------



## Guest

Both 

Tonka truck or Matchbox car?


----------



## NaughTTy

Tonka Truck

Matchbox or The Stray Katz


----------



## Guest

Matchbox.

10 No 6 or 10 Embassy?


----------



## NaughTTy

Neither (any more :wink: )

Ban smoking in public places or separate areas for smokers


----------



## Guest

Don't care.

Behind the bike shed or Back seat of the bus?


----------



## NaughTTy

Back seat of the bus :wink:

Single sex or Co-ed


----------



## Guest

Co-ed.

Lunch box or School dinner?


----------



## NaughTTy

School Dinner

Ketchup or mayonnaise on yer chips


----------



## Guest

Mayo. :-*

With salt and vineagar or without salt and vineagar?


----------



## NaughTTy

Without (vinegar = Food of the Devil [smiley=devil.gif] )

[smiley=guitarist.gif] or [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Guest

[smiley=drummer.gif] .

[smiley=devil.gif] or [smiley=wings.gif] ?


----------



## L8_0RGY

[smiley=wings.gif]

Ditch this thread, or read all 71 pages?


----------



## TTotal

Oh read the lot !

Naughty Avatars :twisted: or Nice ones [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY

TTotal said:


> Oh read the lot !
> 
> Naughty Avatars :twisted: or Nice ones [smiley=wings.gif]


Naughty, definitely.

T7 (name not mentioned for privacy) or Abi ( a bit controversial this one :wink: )


----------



## TTotal

*T7* :-* By FAR

Swissol or Maguiars


----------



## hudson

Mags

Wax on or Wax off [smiley=klingon.gif]


----------



## Guest

Wax on. (wax off hurts too much  )

True or False?


----------



## nutts

True

Yellow or Orange


----------



## Guest

Yellow.

Black or Blue?


----------



## Lisa.

Yellow

holiday with kids or holiday without


----------



## hudson

Orange

Good morning Mrs C'

Cup of coffee first or straight to the TT Forum


----------



## TTotal

Without the kids!

Blackpool or Blackpool Sands ?


----------



## L8_0RGY

TTotal said:


> Without the kids!
> 
> Blackpool or Blackpool Sands ?


You didn't answer the question!


----------



## Guest

Blackpool Sands.

Hayling Island or Southsea?


----------



## TTotal

L8_0RGY said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the kids!
> 
> Blackpool or Blackpool Sands ?
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question!
Click to expand...

I answered Lisa - Hudson made the wrong post IMOHO !


----------



## hudson

I'll try again :roll:

Southsea?!

Cup of coffee first or straight to the TT Forum


----------



## TTotal

TTF 1st !








or


----------



## hudson

TTotal you are the jpeg king 

Earl Grey

A celestial supernova or the rings of Saturn


----------



## TTotal

Rememberance Day Or Independance Day


----------



## TTotal

hudson said:


> TTotal you are the jpeg king
> 
> Earl Grey
> 
> A celestial supernova or the rings of Saturn


PS note the lack of jokes about Uranus ?


----------



## Kell

rememberance day.

wear your poppy with pride or avoid the sellers at every turn?


----------



## TTotal

Wearing my poppy with pride

Top Gear or 5th Gear


----------



## Guest

hudson said:


> Orange
> 
> Good morning Mrs C'
> 
> Cup of coffee first or straight to the TT Forum


Sorry sweetheart didn't see you there 

Good morning hudson and now good afternoon hudson  Sounds like I'm talking to the Butler  :-*

wear your poppy with pride.

Finished Totally or Totally finished?


----------



## TTotal

Finished TTotally ( :wink: )

Etna or Everest


----------



## hudson

Everest

Mount Fuji or Mounted mouse head [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Fuji (Check your spelling !)

Corgi or Dinky ?


----------



## hudson

Corji :wink:

Action Man or GI Joe


----------



## TTotal

Axshun Man :roll:

AEC or Foden


----------



## hudson

Foden (like I know)

Scania or Volvo


----------



## TTotal

Off topic a minute for some training.... :wink:










FODEN










AEC


----------



## TTotal

So you are right with Foden ! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

hudson said:


> Foden (like I know)
> 
> Scania or Volvo


*Scania*









Start from the front or Start from the back ?


----------



## Kell

Start from the back.

race leader or race winner?


----------



## TTotal

Race winner !

Gillette or Wilkinson


----------



## hudson

Gillette

3 OR 4 Blades


----------



## stgeorgex997

3

Oasis or Blur


----------



## hudson

Blur

Spice Girls or Slow and Painful death


----------



## Kell

Spice girls.

Well a couple of them. If they're not singing.

Aqua or the Fast Food rockers?


----------



## Guest

Slow and painful death.

Wish it could be even longer or wish it would hurry up?


----------



## stgeorgex997

Even longer

Men behaving badly or the office


----------



## TTotal

The Office

Paul Weller or Paul Weller  (Love that new album Studio 150)


----------



## stgeorgex997

Errr Paul Weller :wink:

Jason Robinson or Jonny Wilkinson


----------



## TTotal

A day per page or a week per spread ?


----------



## Guest

week per spread .. er. .. what is this a butter question..!

Halo 2 or Rainbow 6 3 :Black Arrow ?


----------



## hudson

Halo 2 ( hopefully on PC at some point)

FIFA or Pro Evo


----------



## bilbo baggins

FIFA.

PYT or OAP?


----------



## Kell

PYT.

PMSL or LOL?


----------



## Guest

LOL

B&Q pop up Ad :x or Dell pop up Ad :x :x ?


----------



## stgeorgex997

Dell :evil: (only get that at work)

Curly whirly of finger of fudge


----------



## hudson

Finger of Fudge

Snickers or Marathon


----------



## L8_0RGY

I thought they were both the same?

Neither as i hate nuts.

Friday night or Saturday night?


----------



## bobdabuilda

Friday night
Saturday is too close to monday

Chicken or beef?


----------



## L8_0RGY

Oooh that's a hard un.

Errrrrrrrrrrm. Beef.

Turkey or Pork !!


----------



## PaulS

Pork

Upside down or inside out?


----------



## Guest

Upside down.

Forward or Reverse?


----------



## NaughTTy

_Forward_

Left or Right :roll:


----------



## Hannibal

Left

text or phone


----------



## silkman

NaughTTy said:


> _Forward_
> 
> Left or Right :roll:


Right

Prada or Gucci?


----------



## silkman

Aaaaaaaargh!

Too late!


----------



## Kell

phone.

Prada.

pints or bottles?


----------



## PaulS

Mrs Claus said:


> Upside down.
> 
> Forward or Reverse?


forward and onwards and .....  upwards :wink:

busy or bored?


----------



## Hannibal

busy pints

old or new

H


----------



## hudson

new

Chopping down trees or wrestling bears


----------



## Kell

Chopping down trees.

Red checked shirt or suspenders and a bra?


----------



## NaughTTy

Suspendees and a bra :wink: 

Stockings or hold-ups :twisted:


----------



## hudson

Who cares either or both 

Thong or granny specials ( Bridget Jones Styly )


----------



## Kell

Thong th-thong thong thong.

WOmen in men's jumpers or women in men's suits?


----------



## NaughTTy

Women in men's suits

Cufflinks or buttons


----------



## hudson

Cufflinks

Double cuffs or Single


----------



## NaughTTy

Double

Single or Married


----------



## hudson

Married 

Given the option, would you prefer to be :-

Married to money and unhappy or free, single and skint


----------



## Kell

Single and Skint (so long as happy was part of the deal)...

Toy boy or sugar Daddy?


----------



## Terri_TT

Either.

Did you miss me  or You hadn't noticed I was missing?


----------



## NaughTTy

I missed you Mrs C 

Escaping an old life or just fancied a change (or were you feeling ignored by Mr Claus - He's very busy at this time of year you know :wink: )


----------



## Terri_TT

Thank you NaughTTy I missed you too :-*

All three 

A little too late or It's never too late? :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997

Never too late

Length or girth :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Yes 

In control or Lose control?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Lose Control

Broadside or Full On?


----------



## Terri_TT

Full on.

Reply or Ignore?


----------



## NaughTTy

Reply

Snow or Ice


----------



## hudson

Snow

Skiing or snowboarding

( Mrs C , where have you been? My post count has gone through the floor since you've been away.....  )


----------



## Terri_TT

hudson said:


> Snow
> 
> Skiing or snowboarding
> 
> ( Mrs C , where have you been? My post count has gone through the floor since you've been away.....  )


So has mine :lol:

I needed a change :wink: No not that kind of change :roll: Well not yet anyway 

:-*

Snowboarding.

Move forward or Move back?


----------



## hudson

The plot thickens

Move Forward 

Foward & backwards or Side to side


----------



## Terri_TT

Side to side.

Uncaring or Passionate?


----------



## Kell

Passionate.








or







?


----------



## Terri_TT

Tick all the right boxes or X marks the spot?


----------



## Kell

...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

X marks the spot 

Ski suits - one piece or two piece?

(glad to have you back )


----------



## Kell

Two piece.








or


----------



## hudson

The classic one ( 2nd )

Nike shox or Nike retro


----------



## Terri_TT

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> X marks the spot
> 
> Ski suits - one piece or two piece?
> 
> (glad to have you back )


Thank you :-*

Tried to give it up but I guess I'm hooked 

Nike retro.

Drive to Newbury or Drive to Reading?


----------



## hudson

Drive past Reading to Newbury

Carry on or STOP


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

[smiley=stop.gif] 
(The services at Reading are quite nice )

Costa or Rialitiso (or whatever they're called) coffe (in the services)?


----------



## Terri_TT

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> [smiley=stop.gif]
> (The services at Reading are quite nice )
> 
> Costa or Rialitiso (or whatever they're called) coffe (in the services)?


THE SERVICES AT MEMBURY ARE BETTER 

 Sorry didn't mean to shout 

Costa.

All day breakfast or a quick snack?


----------



## NaughTTy

All day breakfast

Fried bread or Black pudding (Mmmmmm - love it!!)


----------



## Terri_TT

NaughTTy said:


> All day breakfast
> 
> Fried bread or Black pudding (Mmmmmm - love it!!)


Neither. :?

Eggs boiled, scrambled or sunny side up?


----------



## NaughTTy

(Cheat!!! :wink: )

Sunny side up please [smiley=chef.gif]

Smoked or unsmoked bacon


----------



## Terri_TT

NaughTTy said:


> (Cheat!!! :wink: )


Who me 

Never 8)



Unsmoked bacon.

Beans or Tomatoes?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Def beans 

BUT
tom's - fresh or cooked?


----------



## Hannibal

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> tom's - fresh or cooked?


fresh 

sauce, red or brown?

H


----------



## Terri_TT

Brown (Fruity)

Bread or Toast?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

toast

jam or marmalade?


----------



## Terri_TT

Jam.

Strawberry jam sandwich or Cheese Snack-a-jack?


----------



## hudson

WTF is a cheese snacka wotsit 

I'll go for Strawberry J' sandwich

with Peanut butter or without :wink:


----------



## Kell

Without - devil's work.

Seeded or seedless?


----------



## Terri_TT

hudson said:


> WTF is a cheese snacka wotsit
> 
> I'll go for Strawberry J' sandwich
> 
> with Peanut butter or without :wink:


It's a flavoured Rice & corn cake  less than 5% fat  and I've just eaten a whole packet [smiley=sick2.gif]

without.

Crunchy Peanut butter or smooth ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

seeded - seedless is for old people with no teeth 

so

implants of falsies? 

(teeth, obviously)


----------



## Terri_TT

Depends on what your using them for 

Broken heart or broken leg?


----------



## hudson

Broken Heart  ( need a good leg to do the kicking with )

Have a break or great straight back on ( in a manner of speaking  )


----------



## Terri_TT

Whilst having a break go window shopping to see if there is anything that takes your fancy 

Once bitten twice shy or Pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start again?


----------



## NaughTTy

Pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start again 

Orange or Lemon


----------



## Terri_TT

Lemon.

Crush a grape or A cherry on the top?


----------



## Kell

CRUSH A GRAPE.

Grapes or Chalfonts?


----------



## Terri_TT

Grapes.

Peaches or Plumbs?


----------



## NaughTTy

Plum(b)s :wink:

Plumber or Window Cleaner


----------



## Terri_TT

NaughTTy said:


> Plum(b)s :wink:
> 
> Plumber or Window Cleaner


  Sorry the hand works quicker than the brain [smiley=dunce2.gif]

I went to school with a girl called Victoria Plumb  I guess her parents were a bit fruity :roll:

Plumber : :wink:

The Pipes or The Plumbers mate?


----------



## GRANNY

The pipes

Bag pipes or horn pipe


----------



## hudson

Horn pipe

Horny :wink: or Thorny


----------



## Terri_TT

Thorny :wink:

Lunch and coffee or Dinner and a pint?


----------



## hudson

Lunch & Coffee

Starbucks or Costa's


----------



## stgeorgex997

Costa

Quiet night in or large session


----------



## Terri_TT

Quiet night in.

Today or Tomorrow?


----------



## NaughTTy

Tomorrow

Saturday evening or Sunday Morning :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Yes 

None stop or stop for a break?


----------



## NaughTTy

Stop for a break

Glass of wine or Shot of Liqueur


----------



## Terri_TT

Glass of wine.

One or two glasses or A bottle?


----------



## NaughTTy

OK then ..... A bottle 

Straight from the bottle or pour into a glass (or two) (hic!!)

OT....Woohooo - 1000 posts!!! I know it's not a new star yet but more of a personal milestone!!  :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT

NaughTTy said:


> OK then ..... A bottle
> 
> Straight from the bottle or pour into a glass (or two) (hic!!)
> 
> OT....Woohooo - 1000 posts!!! I know it's not a new star yet but more of a personal milestone!!  :roll:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Well done NaughTTy :-*

(And they say women talk too much )

I'm only on 36  My age 

Straight from the bottle  We won't have to waste time washing up :wink:

Dessert or Pudding?


----------



## NaughTTy

Pudding

In a bowl or find another way to eat it :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Another way 

Tell us now or Show me later?


----------



## NaughTTy

Show you later 8)

Do you think people are beginning to talk ... or... not :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Probably 

Do we care or Not? :wink: :-*


----------



## Kell

Not.

Pound or Euro?


----------



## NaughTTy

Pound (..what?)

Nokia or Sony Ericsson


----------



## Terri_TT

Sony Ericsson. Is she married to Sven? :wink:

Sonny & Cher or Kermit and Miss Piggy?


----------



## GRANNY

Kermit & miss Piggy

Batman or robin


----------



## ttvic

Kermit & Miss Piggy

Prince or Princess ?


----------



## hudson

Princess

Princess Fiona (Ogre mode ) or Sarah Ferguson(Ogre mode  )


----------



## Terri_TT

Princess Fiona.

Prince Charming Or Prince Charles?


----------



## NaughTTy

Prince Charming :-* !

Far Far Away or Never Never Land


----------



## ttvic

Never Never Land

Peter Pan or Wendy


----------



## Terri_TT

Wendy :wink:

Tinker Bell or Captain Hook?


----------



## NaughTTy

Tinkerbell or Jessica Rabbit


----------



## silkman

Jessicaa! :wink:

The simpsons or south park?


----------



## Terri_TT

South Park.

Southsea or South Pacific?


----------



## Kell

South Pacific.

Starlight Express or Cats?


----------



## Terri_TT

Starlight Express.

The Orient Express or Express your disappointment?


----------



## hudson

Express your disappointment

Improve your mood  or stay in a pit of dispair


----------



## Terri_TT

Improve your mood 

How :? or I have a plan? :wink:


----------



## Kell

I have a plan.

THe Italian Job or the remake?


----------



## NaughTTy

The Italian Job

New Mini or old Mini


----------



## GRANNY

Never never land

Peter pan or Captain Hook


----------



## Terri_TT

Old mini With a Union Jack on the roof 8)

Mini skirt or Mini roll?


----------



## ttvic

Mini Skirt

Tights or Stockings


----------



## GRANNY

Mini Roll

Chocolate fingers or body choc paint


----------



## Terri_TT

Stockings and body choc paint.

NuTTs or Santa?

and no Lou you can't answer this one


----------



## NaughTTy

Terri_TT said:


> *Stockings and body choc paint.*
> 
> NuTTs or Santa?
> 
> and no Lou you can't answer this one


Oh no - it's getting hot in here too!!!

Santa (cos he always brings me nice pressies!)

Santa Claus or Father Christmas


----------



## Terri_TT

Father Christmas.

Star or Fairy? (On the top of the tree)


----------



## hudson

Star

Traditional tree or Fibre(sic ?) optic jobby


----------



## Pammy

traditional real tree

piddled before lunch or after :lol:


----------



## hudson

'P'd before lunch

Sober up or carry on straight through


----------



## Pammy

oh - keep on going :lol:

Queens Speech or James Bond :?


----------



## tinman

james bond

austin martin or lotus


----------



## Pammy

Aston Martin

Vantage or Vanquish


----------



## GRANNY

Vanquish

Odd Job Or Ernst Blofeld


----------



## hudson

Odd Job

Connery or Moore


----------



## Terri_TT

Both are easy on the eye :-* but Connery just has that little bit Moore 

James Bond or Brook Bond?


----------



## hudson

Brook Bond

Basildon Bond or Jenny Bond


----------



## Terri_TT

Basildon Bond.

Savings Bond or ummmmm [smiley=idea.gif] bond ed? :roll:


----------



## hudson

Bond ed 

Errrrm

Blond or Brunette [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

Blonde [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Ginger or Black?


----------



## Kell

Ginger

Ginger nuts or chocolate hob nobs?


----------



## hudson

Chocy hob nobs 

Halogen Hob or Brass Nob(sic)


----------



## Terri_TT

Same to you with brass knobs on. 

Extrovert or Introvert?


----------



## hudson

Introverted extrovert :roll:

Finger on the pulse or haven't got a clue


----------



## Terri_TT

Which finger, which pulse ? :? No sorry haven't got a bloody clue [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Yellow River or Yellow Submarine ?


----------



## ttvic

Yellow River

China or Bone


----------



## Kell

Bone.

Give the dog a bone or leave with your dignity intact?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Dignity

Deacon Blue or Blue ?


----------



## ttvic

Blue is the Colour, Football is the Game

Chelsea or Fulham


----------



## Kell

Fulham (at least they play in black and white)

Harvey Nichols or Selfridges?


----------



## hudson

Harvey Nic's

Bond Street or Oxford Street


----------



## Terri_TT

Bond street.

Windsor Castle or Windsor Davies?


----------



## Kell

Windsor Davies.

Ain't 'alf 'ot or never the twain?


----------



## Terri_TT

Ain't 'alf' ot.

Mash or Z cars?


----------



## hudson

Mash

The Sweeney or Minder


----------



## Terri_TT

Minder.

The Professionals or The Dukes of Hazard?


----------



## Kell

Minder (but only if I can sing the feem toon)

Ford Capri or Ford Granada?


----------



## hudson

The Pro's

Bodie or Doyle


----------



## Terri_TT

Doyle then Bodie :wink: Age before beauty 

Ford Capri.

The Eagles have landed or One flew over the Cuckoos nest?


----------



## hudson

One flew of cucky nest

eeeerm......

As good as it gets or Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Terri_TT

Witches of Eastwick.

A Broomstick or A black cat?


----------



## hudson

Black Cat

Cats eyes or Cats Whiskers


----------



## Terri_TT

Cats Whiskers

Cats got the cream or The Cats got run over?


----------



## hudson

:lol: Cats got run over

Nasty 

8 lives left [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] or in Michelin Hell :twisted:


----------



## Terri_TT

hudson said:


> :lol: Cats got run over
> 
> Nasty
> 
> 8 lives left [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] or in Michelin Hell :twisted:


8 lives left.

 Sorry I was in a hurry or oh well it's only a game?


----------



## hudson

It's only a game 

Spend too much time playing it OR Sod everyone else, they wouldn't understand anyway :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Sod everyone else, they wouldn't understand anyway.  Nobody understands me  and I try soooo hard to make everybody  Oh sorry  thought I was somewhere else for a moment. :roll:

AA or Relate?


----------



## hudson

OOOoo tough one :?

I'll go for AA [smiley=cheers.gif] ( at least you have a few good times getting there )

AA or RAC ( Dull , I know..... but it's early and I need to warm up) [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ttvic

RAC

Recovery or Rescue


----------



## Terri_TT

Recovery.

Take awhile or Over night?


----------



## ttvic

Over night

Breakfast or Lunch


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Lunch

staying in on a Sunday, browsing this place  or
Off into town to do some shopping :?


----------



## ttvic

Down the pub [smiley=cheers.gif] for Sunday Lunch,

but settle for staying in browsing this place

Roast Beef or Beans on toast


----------



## Multiprocess

Beans on Toast

John Williams or Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## hudson

Erm ..... the second dude :roll:

The Fields of the Nephlim or Janes Addiction [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT

Janes Addiction.

Bloomsbury or West End?

From The Internet Cafe near Russell Square. Thanks Chip_iTT much cheaper


----------



## NaughTTy

Bloomsbury

Forget to post on here for a whole 47 hours....or....Keep it going for another 15 pages to reach the hundred :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kell

Keep it going.

Tell everyone about BeasTTy's 'other' forum or keep it secret...


----------



## NaughTTy

Tell!!

Embarrassing or not :?:


----------



## Terri_TT

Embarrassing 

Spill the beans  or Mum's the word? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Spill......

Will he talk to us again or not?


----------



## Terri_TT

He seems the forgiving type 8)

Should he tell us himself or let Kell do it ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Tell us himself (think it might be safer by the sounds of it!)

Will he or won't he?


----------



## Terri_TT

Won't :roll:

Busy weekend or Nothing planned?


----------



## NaughTTy

Busy weekend (1st Xmas party tonight  )

Get blind drunk or stay relatively compos mentis (sp?) for tomorrow (also busy)


----------



## Terri_TT

Get blind drunk. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Taxi home or Get wife to carry you?


----------



## kelm1979

Wife to carry you!! :lol:

Kebab or chippy? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Kebab [smiley=sick2.gif]

Remember the last 2 hours of Friday night ot make it up


----------



## Terri_TT

Make it up 8)

Boogie the night away or sit in the corner and drink?


----------



## NaughTTy

Boogie the night away (I think that's why my legs hurt anyway  :lol: )

Diet before Xmas or not bother


----------



## Terri_TT

Not bother. :roll:

Wait until the new year or not bother?


----------



## NaughTTy

Wait until the New Year :wink:

Have we frightened (or bored) everyone else away or will they come back to help us to the hundred?


----------



## Kell

Come back.

eat, drink and be merry or Bah! Humbug?


----------



## Terri_TT

eat, drink and be merry [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

All year round or just Xmas?


----------



## NaughTTy

All year round 

In moderation or to excess


----------



## Terri_TT

to excess.

Just one thing or anything you fancy?


----------



## scottk

just one thing

hangover or no hangover?


----------



## Terri_TT

hangover 8)

Drink just enough to remember :? or Drink so much you can't ? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

So much I couldn't! :wink:

Turkey or Goose


----------



## Terri_TT

Turkey 

Cranberry sauce or Not ?


----------



## Kell

Cranberry...

BAh Humbug or Bring it on?


----------



## NaughTTy

Bring it on!!

Tinsel or Holly


----------



## Terri_TT

Holly.

Kiss under the mistletoe :-* or who needs Mistletoe ? :wink:


----------



## NykS5

Who needs mistletoe? 

Bread sauce or chestnut stuffing?


----------



## Terri_TT

Stuffing.

Xmas pub or Chocolate log?


----------



## scottk

xmas pub!

before lunch or before and after lunch?


----------



## Terri_TT

scottk said:


> xmas pub!
> 
> before lunch or before and after lunch?


  Christ things are worse than I thought 

before and after [smiley=cheers.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif] or The some again?


----------



## NaughTTy

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Sense or Sensibility


----------



## GRANNY

Sense

Queens speech or Jason and the Argonauts.


----------



## Terri_TT

Queens speech. [smiley=zzz.gif]

I'm sorry but I'm very bored  or I'm very bored but not at all sorry


----------



## NaughTTy

I'm very bored but not at all sorry 

Tree up yet or house still clear of trimmings


----------



## Terri_TT

House still clear of trimmings.

Can't find the time or Can't be bothered ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Can't be bothered (but mine went up at the weekend.....for the kids  )

Gold or silver


----------



## Terri_TT

Gold.

Xmas Eve or New Years Eve?


----------



## NaughTTy

Xmas Eve (Staying up 'til midnight and opening 1 present each  :roll: )

Partying on NY Eve or burnt out on Boxing day


----------



## Pammy

Partying on New Years Eve

At home with friends or out on the town with all and sundry


----------



## Terri_TT

Out on the town with all and sundry [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Still waiting for the invite to arrive :roll: or Everything booked and ready to go ? [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Pammy

Still waiting  

Will it ever - or DIY


----------



## Terri_TT

DIY

Turkey Xmas day only  or Turkey for the rest of the year ? :roll:


----------



## Pammy

Xmas day only :lol:

Wait until christmas day for your pressies - or sneak a peek before :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

sneak a peek :roll: 

Pressies in a stocking or Pressies under the tree or If you're really lucky both?


----------



## Pammy

ooh - both :wink:

better to give or to receive


----------



## Terri_TT

Much better to receive 

Received cards and good wishes already  or still waiting?


----------



## Pammy

running out of room on the shelves n stuff :lol:

so received cards and good wishes already 

Sent yours or still trying to find time to write them :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Sent 8)

Do you remember everyone or Always forget someone ? :roll:


----------



## Pammy

always forget someone several actually  

Time of joy or time of stress


----------



## Terri_TT

Both.

3 Wise men (If you can find any  ) or 3 Kings ?


----------



## Pammy

mmmmmmm - now that's a toughie - wise men - they maybe existed all those years ago - but now - not so sure. Guess it'll be three kings then,

Star of Bethlehem or Venus :wink:


----------



## GRANNY

VENUS

in blue jeans or de milo


----------



## NaughTTy

de Milo

"She's armless" :roll: or "There's no 'arm in it" :roll:


----------



## Kell

She's armless.

Oliver's Army or the Toon Army?


----------



## NaughTTy

Oliver's Army

Elvis Costello or The Imposter


----------



## Terri_TT

The Imposter.

100 before Christmas or 100 After Chistmas


----------



## NaughTTy

100 before Christmas (hopefully)

Grolsch or Stella


----------



## Terri_TT

Grolsch.

Fosters or XXXX ?


----------



## Kell

Fosters.

Brewed in Oz or brewed under licence in the UK?


----------



## ttvic

Brewed in OZ

OZ or BBS (Wheels)


----------



## Kell

BBS.

ABC or UB40?


----------



## mike_bailey

ABC.

Lanzarote or Dubai?


----------



## Kell

Dubai.

Jamaica or did she go of her own accord?


----------



## NaughTTy

She went of her own accord :lol:

Accord Type R or Civic Type R


----------



## Kell

CTR.

Civic centre or Civil Service?


----------



## NaughTTy

Civic Centre

Comedy or Concert


----------



## Terri_TT

Comedy.

A little chuckle  or Laugh till it hurts?:lol:


----------



## Kell

Laugh till it hurts.

My sides are splitting or I nearly snapped a farting string?


----------



## Terri_TT

farting [smiley=oops.gif] sorry 

Cleared the room or Nobody else noticed?


----------



## NaughTTy

Cleared the room 

Pimp my Ride or Tuning Zone :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT

Pimp my ride. 

Full time job or for a bit of extra cash


----------



## NaughTTy

Bit of extra cash

Cash-in-hand or Back-hander


----------



## Terri_TT

Back-hander.

Can't wait for Christmas or Wish it was the 2nd Jan 2005


----------



## Kell

Can't wait.

Loads of little pressies or one big one?


----------



## NaughTTy

One big one :wink:

Choose it yourself or Wait for a surprise


----------



## Terri_TT

Wait for a surprise 

Feel it first or just open it?


----------



## Kell

Surprise me.

Â£Â£Â£Â£ or the thought that counts?


----------



## David_A

THought that counts

Christmas or New Year?


----------



## NaughTTy

Christmas  (and feel it first)

Will you wear your cracker hat or too embarrassing


----------



## David_A

Too embarressing (still sober!)

Wreath on the door *or *huge effin neon santa, neon lights round the hedge, rope lights round the window, curtains open so everyone can see your tree and some tat with reindeer and sleigh (flashing)

Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Wreath on the door (and Nice tasteful white lights on the tree outside :wink: )

White or coloured (lights)


----------



## David_A

White.

Open presents before brekkie or after lunch?


----------



## NaughTTy

(Mostly) After lunch (but some before brekkie too :roll: )

Beer or wine for Santa


----------



## David_A

Wine and a mince pie for rudolph !

Duck or Goose or Turkey

(can we do three options?)


----------



## jgoodman00

Goose

Scone/cream/jam or Scone/jam/cream


----------



## NaughTTy

Scone/cream/Jam

Devonish or Cornish :wink:


----------



## ttvic

Cornish of course

Real pasties or Ginsters


----------



## NaughTTy

Real Pasties

Meat or vegetable


----------



## jgoodman00

Meat

Beef or Lamb


----------



## KevtoTTy

without a doubt SMOOOTH


----------



## Terri_TT

kevtotty said:


> without a doubt SMOOOTH


You lost me [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink:

Even smother.

Beef.

Bubble and squeak or Turkey and pickle sandwich?


----------



## NaughTTy

Bubble and squeak (mmmmm!)

Stuffing Balls or in the bird :roll: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Stuffing balls and in the bird. 

Cracker jokes [smiley=jester.gif] or paper hats? [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Cracker Jokes [smiley=jester.gif]

Read out loud or just keep to yourself


----------



## KevtoTTy

Keep to yourself (for later)

Boxing Day Lay in or Sales


----------



## Terri_TT

Boxing day lay in.

see Xmas day in with people or on your own?


----------



## jedi_quaTTro

Xmas day in with people

the Office or Little Britain ?


----------



## L8_0RGY

The Office anyday.

Big Brother or I'm A Celeb.....


----------



## silkman

Big Brother!

Boring or downhill?


----------



## saint

dOnwhiL

TTC or TTR?


----------



## GW1970

TTC, looks far sportier.

Oxford or Cambridge?


----------



## Sim

Oxford

Bum or Tum?


----------



## davidg

Tum

Pie or pastie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

you were just waiting for me dave

pie

hat or coat


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> you were just waiting for me dave
> 
> pie
> 
> hat or coat


Yes it took you 2 mins :lol:

coat

pint or cocktail


----------



## YELLOW_TT

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were just waiting for me dave
> 
> pie
> 
> hat or coat
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it took you 2 mins :lol:
> 
> coat
> 
> pint or cocktail
Click to expand...

2 mins i can usualy smell a pie out quicker than that i must be losing my touch 

pint

sheep or goat


----------



## davidg

Sheep [ they taste better in pies ]

Lager or Bitter


----------



## Sim

Bitter

Great Tit or Thrush


----------



## YELLOW_TT

great tit (thrush makes you itch :lol: )

r32 or 3.2tt


----------



## saint

3.2 TT

Thai or Indian food?


----------



## GW1970

Thai - lovely green curry

collars or cuffs?


----------



## che6mw

GW1970 said:


> Thai - lovely green curry
> 
> collars or cuffs?


collar

fairy cave or meat stick ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Fairy cave :-*

Old thread or what :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

what

sun bed
or
sun shine


----------



## saint

sunshine

arrogance or ignorance?


----------



## NaughTTy

Innocence [smiley=wings.gif] :wink:

Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Kell

Sunday.

Breakfast in bed or pub lunch?


----------



## NaughTTy

Breakfast in bed 

P's and Q's or 6's and 6's and 7's


----------



## che6mw

Saint said:


> sunshine
> 
> arrogance or ignorance?





NaughTTy said:


> Innocence [smiley=wings.gif] :wink:
> 
> Saturday or Sunday


slipped up ... down two fingers!


----------



## John C

NaughTTy said:


> Breakfast in bed
> 
> P's and Q's or 6's and 6's and 7's


P's and Q's

Eats shoots or leaves :wink:


----------



## ttvic

Panda or Man


----------



## NaughTTy

che6mw said:


> Saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine
> 
> arrogance or ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Innocence [smiley=wings.gif] :wink:
> 
> Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> slipped up ... down two fingers!
Click to expand...

Oops  Sunday morning haze :roll: Retrospectively - Ignorance
(I slipped up on the next one too  )

Panda

Red or Black and White


----------



## saint

red

French or New World?


----------



## NaughTTy

French

Kiss or Wine


----------



## John C

Wine

Pingy or Grumpy


----------



## saint

Grumpy

predictable or what?


----------



## John C

what

why or who


----------



## NaughTTy

Why

Fold or scrunch


----------



## Chip_iTT

fold of course...

jaffa cake or choc hobnob with nutty bits


----------



## saint

Hob Nob

Peanut or Pistachio?


----------



## John C

Pistachio (due to the fact you can strike the two halves of the shell together and recreate a very small horse coming towards you!)

Shetland or Clydesdale?


----------



## garyc

cock and bull.


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> cock and bull.


Looks like Gary's playing all by himself again.

But in a slightly related vein...

Ball gag or Gimp mask?


----------



## Sim

Gimp mask.

Willy or won't he?


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> cock and bull.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Gary's playing all by himself again.
> 
> But in a slightly related vein...
> 
> Ball gag or Gimp mask?
Click to expand...

I'd have said 'knob and bollocks' were that the case.


----------



## TTotal

Labour

or

Conservative


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> Labour
> 
> or
> 
> Conservative


conservative (i have to, my mums a councillor  )

Blair or Brown


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour
> 
> or
> 
> Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> conservative (i have to, my mums a councillor  )
> 
> Blair or Brown
Click to expand...

Brown

pig

or

cow


----------



## Guest

pig

dirty or clean


----------



## TTotal

Clean

Bored

or

Busy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

dirty

Pie

or

starve


----------



## jampott

Pie,

T Mobile or Orange.


----------



## TTotal

Starve

All post at once

or

wait your turn


----------



## Guest

all post at once

hot or cold


----------



## TTotal

HOT

Strawberry and Mint

or

Ginger and lemongrass


----------



## Guest

strawberry and mint

shiny or matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> strawberry and mint
> 
> shiny or matt


Shiny

me

or

you


----------



## TTotal

Shiney

Electric

or

Wet


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> Shiny
> 
> me
> 
> or
> 
> you


me (of course)

 or


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny
> 
> me
> 
> or
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> me (of course)
> 
> or
Click to expand...

 

apple
or 
orange


----------



## kwaTTro

orange

(ever read max power?)

pink or brown? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

kwaTTro said:


> pink or brown? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


*brown!!* :lol:

dog poo or bird poo


----------



## NaughTTy

AndyRoo_TT said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> pink or brown? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> *brown!!* :lol:
> 
> dog poo or bird poo
Click to expand...

Bird poo

Baby wipes or Wet Ones


----------



## mike_bailey

Baby wipes

Fart or blow-off?


----------



## Guest

mike_bailey said:


> Fart or blow-off?


*FART!!*









blonde or brunette


----------



## kwaTTro

AndyRoo_TT said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart or blow-off?
> 
> 
> 
> *FART!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blonde or brunette
Click to expand...

brunette

ass or breasts?


----------



## Guest

kwaTTro said:


> ass or breasts?


ass 8)

J-Lo sized or Kylie sized


----------



## kwaTTro

AndyRoo_TT said:


> J-Lo sized or Kylie sized


tuff one - go for nicely shaped cute ass - KYLIE!

kylie minogue or danni minogue?


----------



## Guest

kwaTTro said:


> kylie minogue or danni minogue?


easy = Danni (with her friend from the strip club :wink: :wink: )

Auzzie or Yank


----------



## garyc

AndyRoo_TT said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> kylie minogue or danni minogue?
> 
> 
> 
> easy = Danni (with her friend from the strip club :wink: :wink: )
> 
> Auzzie or Yank
Click to expand...

Yauzzie

Dyslexic or just plain thick?


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> Dyslexic or just plain thick?


plain thick

Ricky Gervais or Johnny Vegas


----------



## ronin

AndyRoo_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dyslexic or just plain thick?
> 
> 
> 
> plain thick
> 
> Ricky Gervais or Johnny Vegas
Click to expand...

Johny Vegas

Tricia Helfer or Sienna Miller


----------



## Guest

ronin said:


> Tricia Helfer or Sienna Miller


Tricia Helfer

wallace or grommit


----------



## ObiWan

Gromitt

Black or Silver


----------



## NaughTTy

Black 8)

Soft or hard :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

hard 
big 
or 
little


----------



## saint

little

Amy or Leela?


----------



## thehornster

Leela

Round or Square?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Round
Beer
or
Lager


----------



## Guest

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lager


Lager

Vodka or Tequila


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lager
> 
> 
> 
> Lager
> 
> Vodka or Tequila
Click to expand...

Vodka
coke 
or 
orange


----------



## was

orange

halfords caliper paint or japlac :wink:


----------



## il padrino

Japlac

Kylie or Danni?


----------



## ttroy225

Danni..

Blair or Brown? :?


----------



## mike_bailey

Neither

Mars or Pluto?


----------



## NickP

Mars

Trinny or Susanna?


----------



## ttroy225

mike_bailey said:


> Neither
> 
> Mars or Pluto?


 Good answer..

Mars

Mickey or Minnie?


----------



## ttroy225

Damn!

Trinny (yeah baby)

Now Mickey or Minnie?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ttroy225 said:


> Damn!
> 
> Trinny (yeah baby)
> 
> Now Mickey or Minnie?


Minnie
Mini
or 
TT :lol:


----------



## NickP

Mini

Sarah Beeney or Kirsty Allsop ?


----------



## il padrino

beeney

Barcelona or Arsenal


----------



## mike_bailey

Barcelona - Spurs fan!

Bird flu or mad cow?


----------



## TTotal

Bird Flu

Daffodils

or

Tulips


----------



## NaughTTy

Two Lips

Tulips on your organ or Daffodils on your piano :roll:


----------



## Guest

Tulips on your organ

South America or South Africa


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

South America 

Front door or back door :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

back door 
standing up 
or
sitting down


----------



## ObiWan

Sitting down

Tea or coffee


----------



## thejepster

Tea every time!

Gravy or curry sauce?


----------



## TTotal

Curry Sauce










or


----------



## Guest

Old Beetle or New Beetle


----------



## ObiWan

New Beatle

Harley or Suzuki


----------



## saint

Suzuki

Spring or Autumn


----------



## Guest

Autumn

Yellow or Silver


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Autumn
> 
> Yellow or Silver


yellow  
tall
or 
slim


----------



## ObiWan

Slim

Indian or Chinese meal


----------



## TTotal

Chinese

Stirred

or

Shaken


----------



## Guest

shaken

ginger or bald


----------



## ttroy225

Bald

Kojak or Columbo?


----------



## TTotal

Colombo

Jersey

or

Guernsey


----------



## ttroy225

Jersey

Rollneck or

v neck


----------



## Guest

Rollneck

"Murder She Wrote" or "Quincy"


----------



## TTotal

Bosch

or

Black and Decker


----------



## ttroy225

Cordless or mains


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Corbless 
pointless 
or 
point to


----------



## TTotal

Pointless

Useless

or

Useful


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Pointless
> 
> Useless
> 
> or
> 
> Useful


Useless
No1
or
No2


----------



## NaughTTy

No 1

To be ...or.... not to be?


----------



## TTotal

2B

Lift

or

Stairs


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> 2B
> 
> Lift
> 
> or
> 
> Stairs


Lift

Stannah

or

Otis


----------



## Kell

Otis.

Film or book?


----------



## TTotal

Film

Horror

or

Comedy


----------



## Kell

Comedy:

Rom Com or stand up?


----------



## thejepster

Stand-up

Peter Kaye

or

Dave Spikey


----------



## Guest

Peter Kay

Royal Albert or Blackpool Tower


----------



## TTotal

Royal Albert

Prince Albert

or

Tatoo


----------



## Kell

Tattoo.

Tattoo:










or

Tatu:


----------



## Guest

Tatu (obviously!)

Shaved or Hairy


----------



## NaughTTy

Shaved :twisted:

Shaved or waxed :wink:


----------



## Hev

waxed

fast or slow ?

Hev x


----------



## TTotal

s

l

o

w

BIG

or


SMALL


----------



## TTotal

s

l

o

w

BIG

or


SMALL


----------



## KJM

BIG

Cadburys creme egg

or

Mini eggs


----------



## TT-LEE

Mini Eggs...

BMW Mini or Rover Mini ??


----------



## KJM

BMW Mini

DB9 or Vanquish?


----------



## Hev

DB9

Sean Connery or Pearce Bronson

Hev x


----------



## KJM

Oooh Pearce Bronson :wink:

Mariah Carey or J-Lo?


----------



## ObiWan

J - Lo

Phone or Fax


----------



## TT-LEE

FAX

Paper or Magazine?


----------



## ObiWan

Paper

Vodafone or Orange


----------



## ttroy225

Orange

Fruit or Veg ?


----------



## NaughTTy

Fruit

Pizza or Pasta


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Veg
Meat
or
Fish


----------



## NaughTTy

Beat you Andy  


NaughTTy said:


> Fruit
> 
> Pizza or Pasta


----------



## kwaTTro

Pizza

italian or spanish?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kwaTTro said:


> Pizza
> 
> italian or spanish?


Italian
Dinner 
or 
Lunch


----------



## ttroy225

Dinner

Two Course

Three Course


----------



## kwaTTro

ttroy225 said:


> Dinner
> 
> Two Course
> 
> Three Course


three course

left or right?


----------



## Guest

kwaTTro said:


> left or right?


right

FWD or quattro


----------



## thejepster

Quattro

Deal or no deal, or Takeshi's Castle


----------



## ObiWan

Tekeshi's Castle

Golf or Tennis


----------



## Soulctrla

tennis

From behind or Spitroast


----------



## Guest

Soulctrla said:


> From behind or Spitroast


from behind

red river or dirt track


----------



## ObiWan

Dirt track

Staples or paper clips?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

paper clips
can
or
bottle


----------



## Guest

bottle

Lacoste or Ted Baker


----------



## ttroy225

Lacoste

Croc or Ali


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ttroy225 said:


> Lacoste
> 
> Croc or Ali


croc
phone
or
fax


----------



## Guest

phone

email or snail mail


----------



## ObiWan

e Mail

Sky or BBC


----------



## Guest

ObiWan said:


> Sky or BBC


SKY

TV license or NO TV license :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey

TV Licence

West Ham v Spurs - replay yes or no?


----------



## Guest

mike_bailey said:


> West Ham v Spurs - replay yes or no?


no

Sky or Sky+


----------



## thejepster

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Sky or Sky+


Sky+

Tokyo or Singapore?


----------



## ObiWan

Tokyo

Kobe Beef or Aberdeen Angus


----------



## ttroy225

Kobe

Maguro Nigiri

Temaki


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Temaki
Cannondale 
or 
Kona


----------



## ttroy225

Cannondale

2 stroke

4 stroke


----------



## YELLOW_TT

4 stroke 
Road 
or
Off road


----------



## ObiWan

Road

Walk on grass or around grass


----------



## Kell

Smoke the grass.

[smiley=smoking.gif]

Weed or hash?


----------



## ttroy225

Weed

Skin up

Jack up


----------



## John C

Jack up

Jack-in-a-box or Toy doll


----------



## ObiWan

Jack-in-a-box

Oral or Aural


----------



## Hev

oral

manual or electric (toothbrush!) :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## ttroy225

Hev.. we're on the same wave length :wink:


----------



## ttroy225

Electric

Colgate

sensodyne


----------



## Guest

Colgate

Tongue brush or Hair brush


----------



## Hev

hairbrush

natural or dyed?

Hev x


----------



## Guest

dyed

Autoglym or Swissol


----------



## ttroy225

Swissol

Micro fibre

Terry Towel


----------



## ttroy225

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

1000 post mark.. only taken four years...


----------



## ObiWan

Terry Towel

MK1 or MKII


----------



## Guest

Mk1 (for now) :wink:

2.0FSI or 3.2V6


----------



## ObiWan

3.2V6

M5 or M6


----------



## ttroy225

M5

MI5

CI5


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ttroy225 said:


> M5
> 
> MI5
> 
> CI5


MI5
Work
or
Play


----------



## ObiWan

Play

Mug or Cup


----------



## NaughTTy

Mug

Green Tea or White Tea


----------



## TTotal

Green T

Rasberry

or

Blackberry


----------



## thebears

blackberry

pink or brown


----------



## TTotal

PINK

RS4

or

RS6


----------



## Kell

RS4 

RS2 or RS4?


----------



## TTotal

RS4

Roman

or

Venetian


----------



## ObiWan

Roman

Tissue or Wet Wipe


----------



## TTotal

Tissue

Box

or

Wrestle


----------



## Kell

Box.

Cardboard or Thai


----------



## TTotal

Thai

Crisp

or

Nuts


----------



## ObiWan

Nuts

Pearls or Diamonds


----------



## ttroy225

Pearls

Necklace or Bracelet :wink:


----------



## Hev

necklace

choker or chain? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ttroy225




----------



## Hev

ttroy225 said:


>


 :?:









or









Hev x


----------



## ttroy225

Hev said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 Oh!


----------



## ObiWan

Chain

Blushing or Cheeky


----------



## NaughTTy

Cheeky

Bottom or face :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NaughTTy said:


> Cheeky
> 
> Bottom or face :roll:


face
Boys 
or :lol: 
Girls


----------



## TTotal

:? :?:


----------



## TTotal

New Kitchen

or

New Bathroom


----------



## Guest

TTotal said:


> :? :?:


are you confused?? :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif]

New Kitchen

Shiny tyre walls or Matt tyre walls


----------



## kwaTTro

shiny tyres!

black jack or poker?


----------



## Guest

Black Jack

Motorola or Nokia


----------



## TTotal

Nokia

Hills

or

Valleys


----------



## ObiWan

Hills

Natwest or HSBC


----------



## NaughTTy

Natwest

David or Dave


----------



## TTotal

Dave

Tin Top

or

Tree Tops


----------



## ObiWan

Tree Tops

MikeyG or MikeyB


----------



## TTotal

MikeyG

Stanley

or

Draper


----------



## kwaTTro

stanley

rubber or eraser?


----------



## phodge

Rubber.

Ferry or Tunnel?


----------



## TTotal

Rochfort

or

Stilton


----------



## NaughTTy

Stilton

Stilts or Pogo Stick


----------



## ObiWan

Pogo Stick

Tipp Ex or Rubber


----------



## TTotal

Pogo

Bouncy Castle

or

Edinburgh Castle


----------



## digimeisTTer

Bouncy Castle

Forum Member

or

ADD


----------



## TTotal

Forum Member

Hellmans

or

Crosse & Blackwell


----------



## ObiWan

Hellmans

I will try again

Tippex or Rubber


----------



## TTotal

Pogo

Bouncy Castle

or

Edinburgh Castle

:roll:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hellmans
> 
> I will try again
> 
> Tippex or Rubber


Tippex (mouse of course :roll

TTF or TTOC?

Hev x :twisted:


----------



## saint

TTF

T.T.F. (think early 90s) or Massive Attack


----------



## ttroy225

Massive Attack

Big

Small


----------



## Hev

Big

Bloke [smiley=vulcan.gif] or Girlie [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ?

Hev x :roll:


----------



## saint

bloke

Enterprise or Voyager


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Enterprise
Dr Who 
or
Space 1999


----------



## saint

Dr. Who

(Watching 1999 on TVlast night - brings back memories of airfix eagle kits and the annuals)

Modern Dr. Who is actually pretty good - great casting for the modern Drs.

Conversation or quiet contemplation


----------



## John C

Conversation

MSN or PM


----------



## saint

MSN

Night owl or early bird


----------



## John C

Both usually! But if forced night owl.

Snowy or Barn?


----------



## Hev

snowy

sledge or ski?

Hev x


----------



## John C

oh Ski every time

(told you she was lurking J)

Downhill or Freestyle


----------



## saint

Downhill

Freestyle or breaststroke

(you were right)


----------



## John C

breaststroke

nipple or areola


----------



## saint

areola

Cremola or Soda Stream


----------



## John C

Cremola

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## saint

shaken

Bond or Typhoo


----------



## Hev

referring to me boys? :roll:

Bond

Goldfinger or Goldeneye?

Hev x


----------



## saint

tenuous links I know


----------



## John C

Bond

Bearer or Registered?


----------



## saint

registered

State or private

(for those hard of thinking - nurses)


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> referring to me boys? :roll:


 :-*


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> referring to me boys? :roll:
> 
> Bond
> 
> Goldfinger or Goldeneye?
> 
> Hev x


The lurking bit of course!!! Unless JAC was heading off course!


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> :-*


I love you too :-*



saint said:


> The lurking bit of course!!! Unless JAC was heading off course!


That makes me sound like some kind perv 

Hev x


----------



## saint

don't encourage him!!!


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> registered
> 
> State or private
> 
> (for those hard of thinking - nurses)


State

Cops or Robbers


----------



## Guest

robbers

cowboy or indian


----------



## ObiWan

Indian

DVD or VHS


----------



## BAMTT

Indian

Korma or Vindaloo


----------



## NaughTTy

DVD and Korma 

Leather or PVC


----------



## Guest

PVC

latex or rubber


----------



## saint

Latex

Wet or dry


----------



## NaughTTy

Wet

Fry or grill


----------



## Guest

fry

gas or charcoal (BBQ's)


----------



## NaughTTy

Charcoal

Patio heater or Chimnea


----------



## Kell

NaughTTy said:


> Charcoal
> 
> Patio heater or Chimnea


Chimnea - me man, me make fire.

Arson or Arsenal?


----------



## saint

Arsenal

Care - Don't care


----------



## Guest

dont care

BMW or Merc


----------



## ObiWan

BMW

Care or Don't Care


----------



## kwaTTro

don't care

alpina or amg?


----------



## ObiWan

alpina

Chevvy or Mustang


----------



## kwaTTro

mustang

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## BAMTT

Mustard

Wholegrain or smooth


----------



## jonhaff

Wholegrain

Donut or cadbury cream egg


----------



## TTotal

Wholegrain

Rat Tail

or

Bastard


----------



## TTotal

Donut

:evil:

or

[smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

[smiley=wings.gif]

Full Coffee or Decaf


----------



## TTotal

*F U L L *

After Eight

or

After Life ............


----------



## BAMTT

After Eight

Sweet or Savoury


----------



## TTotal

Sweet

Elvis Costello

or

Elvis Presley


----------



## BAMTT

Elvis Presley

Real or fake


----------



## TTotal

Real

Fox

or

Ferret


----------



## BAMTT

Ferret

Trousers or shorts


----------



## TTotal

Trousers (with bicycle clips :wink: )

Double breasted

or

Single breasted


----------



## BAMTT

Double breasted

Big or small :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Small

Blonde

or

Brunette


----------



## BAMTT

Blonde (wife could be watching) :wink:

Chalk or cheese


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BAMTT said:


> Blonde (wife could be watching) :wink:
> 
> Chalk or cheese


cheese 
bread 
or
bread sticks


----------



## BAMTT

Bread

Cash or Credit card


----------



## kwaTTro

cash

mates or durex?


----------



## BAMTT

Durex

featherweight or heavyweight


----------



## TTotal

Featherweight

Cooper

or

Clay


----------



## BAMTT

Clay

Demi Moore or Micheal Moore


----------



## TTotal

Demi Moore

Patrick McGhoughan

or

Patrick Kelly


----------



## NaughTTy

Patrick Kelly

Pat on the back or Pat Butcher


----------



## Kell

Pat on the Back.

Butcher or Baker?


----------



## kwaTTro

baker

turkey salad or ham salad?


----------



## NaughTTy

Turkey salad

Sunflower seeds or pine nuts


----------



## TTotal

Pine nuts

Turban

or

Durban


----------



## BAMTT

Durban

BarBeQ or Bria


----------



## TTotal

BBQ

Beach Boys

or

Ordinary Boys


----------



## BAMTT

Beach boys

Sand castles or swimming


----------



## TTotal

Sand castles

Sandwich

or

Bagette


----------



## BAMTT

Bagette

Garlic or Onion


----------



## saint

Garlic

Feta or Brie


----------



## TTotal

Brie

Grapes

or

Celery


----------



## BAMTT

Grapes

Haemorrhoids or Hernia


----------



## TTotal

Hernia (2) 

Circumvent

or

Circumsize :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

I'll be brave................. Circumsize 

Hoody ! or Cardy


----------



## TTotal

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hoody

Robin

or

Sherrif


----------



## BAMTT

Sheriff

Eric Clapton or Bob Marley


----------



## NaughTTy

Bob Marley

Ganja or Ganges


----------



## Kell

Bob Marley.

Bunny Wailer or Bunny Boiler?

Dman - beaten to it.

Ganja.

Muhatma Gandhi or Me Hat, me Coat?


----------



## ObiWan

Me Hat, me Coat?

Jamin or Dread Locks


----------



## BAMTT

Jamin..........

Do-nuts or cream and jamin scones


----------



## ObiWan

cream and jamin scones

Dunkin doughnuts or Crispy Creams


----------



## BAMTT

Its Krispykreme :wink: trust i of all people should know :lol:

Simpsons or Tom and Jerry


----------



## saint

Simpsons

Burial or cremation


----------



## BAMTT

Cremation

Rare or well done


----------



## kwaTTro

well done

brown sauce or ketchup?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kwaTTro said:


> well done
> 
> brown sauce or ketchup?


ketchup
BBQ
or
Eating out


----------



## NaughTTy

BBQ

Staple or Paper clips


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NaughTTy said:


> BBQ
> 
> Staple or Paper clips


Paper clips
Paper cuts
or
Hair cuts :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Hair cuts

Brazilian  or French


----------



## saint

brazilian

fake or real


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


> brazilian
> 
> fake or real


Real 
Massive 
or
Pert


----------



## BAMTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> brazilian
> 
> fake or real
> 
> 
> 
> Real
> Massive
> or
> Pert
Click to expand...

Can i have both :lol:

Massive

attack or defend ....poor


----------



## ObiWan

attack

Now or Later


----------



## NaughTTy

Later 

Rachel Stevens or Rachel Weisz


----------



## saint

Weisz

The Sound Of Music or the sound of AC/DC


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AC/DC
Rap
or
A load of crap


----------



## ObiWan

A load of crap

Rock or Pop


----------



## BAMTT

Rock

Seaside or Countryside


----------



## ObiWan

Countryside

Latex or Rubber


----------



## BAMTT

Latex

Dom or Sub


----------



## TTotal

Dom :twisted:

******

or

Liecester


----------



## BAMTT

******

Horror or Comedy


----------



## TTotal

Comedy

Tommy Cooper

or

Henry Cooper


----------



## Kell

Tommy Cooper.

Tommy Cooper or Mini Cooper?


----------



## ttroy225

Mini Cooper

Original Italian Job

Or Not..


----------



## saint

Original

Salt or pepper


----------



## stewartt

Pepper

Spears or Aguilera


----------



## saint

Aguilera

asparagus or squash


----------



## ObiWan

Squash

Tennis or Baseball


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Squash
> 
> Tennis or Baseball


tennis
F1 
or
Touring cars


----------



## ObiWan

F1

Moto GP or World Superbikes


----------



## BAMTT

F1 ...just

Schumacher or Senna


----------



## saint

Schumacher

Asteroids or Space Invaders


----------



## ObiWan

Space Invaders

Moto GP or World Superbikes


----------



## TTotal

Superbikes no contest

Honda

or

Ducati


----------



## BAMTT

Ducati

Cat or dog


----------



## TTotal

Dog

Jack Russel

or

Jack Nicholson


----------



## ObiWan

Jack Nicholson

World Superbikes or British Super Bikes


----------



## TTotal

BRITISH SUPERBIKES

Superfly

or

Shaft


----------



## saint

Shaft

Front or back


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


> Shaft
> 
> Front or back


Back
up
or
down


----------



## ObiWan

Down

Left or Right


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Down
> 
> Left or Right


left
in 
or
out


----------



## TTotal

Out

Storm

or

Calm


----------



## Kell

Storm.

Teacup or Mug?


----------



## phodge

Mug

Coffee

or

Tea


----------



## BAMTT

Coffee

Black or White


----------



## phodge

White

Sugar or Sweeteners


----------



## BAMTT

Sugar

One

or

Two


----------



## YELLOW_TT

BAMTT said:


> Sugar
> 
> One
> 
> or
> 
> Two


one 
brown 
or
white


----------



## BAMTT

Brown

Mud

or

Jelly


----------



## silkman

Jelly!

Play this game

to increase your post count
or
because it's fun :roll:


----------



## saint

because it's fun

Funky Gunk or Hair gel


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


> because it's fun
> 
> Funky Gunk or Hair gel


Hair gel
Bald
or
Wig


----------



## phodge

Wig

Long or Short


----------



## BAMTT

Long

Anorexic

or

Obese


----------



## TTotal

Anorexic

Anadin

or

Panadol


----------



## ObiWan

Anadin

Friend or Girl Friend


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Anadin
> 
> Friend or Girl Friend


Girl friend
boy 
or
Lady boy :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Friend

Double Decker










or

Double Decker


----------



## TTotal

Doh



Mistake

or

On purpose :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

Double Decker Bus

Wooden decking

or

Paving Slabs


----------



## TTotal

Paving Slabs

Play a game

or

Play around :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

play around!

Old fashioned pergola with plants growing over it

or

Shady sail thingy.


----------



## TTotal

Pay through the nose

or

Ask a mate


----------



## Lisa.

oh definately ask a mate :wink:

buy a mower

or

pay someone Â£10 a fortnight to cut it for you


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> oh definately ask a mate :wink:
> 
> buy a mower
> 
> or
> 
> pay someone Â£10 a fortnight to cut it for you


get rid of it isn't an option?

pay someone Â£10 then...

strepsils or cough syrup?


----------



## TTotal

MI5

or

MI6


----------



## ttroy225

MI5

Bodie

Doyle


----------



## NaughTTy

ttroy225 said:


> MI5
> 
> Bodie
> 
> Doyle


Bodie

Boadicea or Joan of Arc


----------



## ObiWan

Joan of Arc

Trees or Plants


----------



## Lisa.

plants

Flora or fauna


----------



## digimeisTTer




----------



## saint

Flora

Roll or buttie


----------



## TTotal

Roll

Single

or

Blend :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Single 

Lend or Borrow


----------



## TTotal

B O R R O W !

Home

or

Pub


----------



## ObiWan

Home

Carlsberg or Carling Black Label


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Carlind Black Label
Wine Bar 
or
Good old English pub


----------



## ObiWan

Wine Bar

Rep or Member


----------



## TTotal

Member

Salami

or

Baloney


----------



## ObiWan

Baloney

Rain or Snow


----------



## NaughTTy

Snow

Boots or shoes


----------



## Lisa.

Boots!

sleep naked or wear sexy undies


----------



## ObiWan

wear sexy undies

The Wifes or The Girl Friends


----------



## TTotal

The girlfriends

Kama Sutra

or

Karma Chameleon


----------



## was

_Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
You come and go
You come and go

Desert loving in your eyes all the way
If I listen to your lies would you say
Im a man without conviction
Im a man who doesnt know
How to sell a contradiction
You come and go
You come and go

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
You come and go
You come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
Red, gold and green
Red, gold and green

Didnt hear your wicked words every day
And you used to be so sweet I heard you say
That my love was an addiction
When we cling our love is strong
When you go youre gone forever
You string along
You string along

Every day is like a survival
Youre my lover not my rival
Every day is like a survival
Youre my lover not my rival

Im a man without conviction
Im a man who doesnt know
How to sell a contradication
You come and go
You come and go_

:roll: :lol:

Lap top

or

Table top


----------



## ObiWan

Table Top

Lap Top or Lap Dance


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Table Top
> 
> Lap Top or Lap Dance


Lap dance
lights on 
or
lights off


----------



## TTotal

Lights off (with you  )

Slow

or

Fast


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Lights off (with you  )
> 
> Slow
> 
> or
> 
> Fast


Fast In fact faster the better with you :wink:

Back alley
or 
Side street


----------



## TTotal

Back Alley (right up the...  )

Alley Cat

or

Ali G


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Back Alley (right up the...  )
> 
> Alley Cat
> 
> or
> 
> Ali G


Alley Cat

Thomas O'Malley or Scat Cat


----------



## TTotal

Big Tom !

Popeye

or

Top Cat


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Top Cat 
Sponge Bob
or
Cow and Chicken


----------



## TTotal

Chamois

or

Old towel


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Chamois
> 
> or
> 
> Old towel


 :lol: :lol: 
Old towel
Swissol 
or
Meguires


----------



## TTotal

Bee Wax

Ear Wax


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bees Wax
Beech
or 
Teak


----------



## ObiWan

Beech

Bikini or Full swim suit


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bikini
two piece
or 
top less


----------



## TTotal

2 Piece

Toupe

or

Coupe


----------



## garyc

toupe.

Brucie or Sinatra


----------



## YELLOW_TT

garyc said:


> toupe.
> 
> Brucie or Sinatra


Brucie
rock and roll
or
disco


----------



## Sim

Disco

Withnail

or

I


----------



## NaughTTy

I

Withnail or No More Nails


----------



## TTotal

No more

Golden Rivet

or

Golden Earing


----------



## was

Golden rivet

golden cubicle

or

golden shower


----------



## shelley

Golden shower

Open

or

Closed


----------



## TTotal

Open

Circumvent

or

Circumferance


----------



## ObiWan

Circumvent

Elvis Presley or Elvis Costello


----------



## garyc

Presley

Vegas or Hawai?


----------



## TTotal

Hawai*i* :wink:

Five - 0

or

Five Live


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> Sweet
> 
> Elvis Costello
> 
> or
> 
> Elvis Presley


Thought I remembered that one ! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet
> 
> Elvis Costello
> 
> or
> 
> Elvis Presley
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I remembered that one ! :lol:
Click to expand...

This one or The Last One :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

The last one

Last Dance

or

First Kiss


----------



## ObiWan

First Kiss

Roses or Diamonds


----------



## Hev

Diamonds [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Carrots or Peas

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Peas

Diamonds or Pearls


----------



## BAMTT

Diamonds

Elkie Brooks or Bonnie Tyler


----------



## TTotal

Elkie Brooks !

Brookside

or

Cross Roads


----------



## BAMTT

Crossroads

Benny or Bobble


----------



## shelley

Benny

Top Cat

or

Danger Mouse


----------



## ObiWan

Top Cat

Monty Python or The Young Ones


----------



## thejepster

Monty Python 

Life of Brian

or

Search for the Holy Grail


----------



## BAMTT

thejepster said:


> Monty Python
> 
> Life of Brian
> 
> or
> 
> Search for the Holy Grail


Holy Grail

Hamster or elderberries :lol:


----------



## Kell

Elderberries.

Nice pair or painful grapes?


----------



## TTotal

Nice pair

Peaches and Cream

or

Bananas and custard


----------



## BAMTT

Nice pair

Morecame (sp) and Wise

or

The two Ronnies


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> Nice pair
> 
> Peaches and Cream
> 
> or
> 
> Bananas and custard


----------



## BAMTT

Sorry :roll:

er Bananas and custard

Fruit or nut


----------



## TTotal

Fruit

Granny Smith

or

Golden Delicious


----------



## Kell

Granny Smith.

Brown wings or Grey WIngs?


----------



## TTotal

Brown wings are an honour bestowed to a good chap who has had anal sex with a female (human).

Brown wings have an 'expiry time' of twelve months and are revoked after that period unless you keep up your 'air-time'. This constitutes at least one trip up bourneville boulevard from the initial date that you joined the Brown Squadron. Failure to do so will see you grounded,and no airman wishes that upon himself. Sticking your finger up her bum does not qualify you as a holder of brown wings, you will only be ranked as air cadet for this particular feat.

Grey Wings is sex with a corpse I believe.

So... I am stuck really

:roll:


----------



## TTotal

OK then...

Brown 

Dead Beat

or

Dead meat :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Glad you knew what the wings thingy was about............. I am so innocent 

Dead Beat

Innocent or Nieve


----------



## Niko

Nieve!

Beauty ?

OR

Personality ?

Niko


----------



## TTotal

ObiWan said:


> Glad you knew what the wings thingy was about............. I am so innocent
> 
> Dead Beat
> 
> Innocent or Nieve


I confess that I used Google


----------



## TTotal

Personality

French

or

Brazilian :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan

Brazillian

That Really Hurt............ Modern Men Cry


----------



## TTotal

Modern Men Cry

Copy and paste :roll:

or

Type afresh


----------



## shelley

Copy and paste

Laugh along without really getting it

or

Asking for an explanation


----------



## Lisa.

Laugh first and then say .... "erm, I don't get it"

wash the car

or

wait till the weather gets better (July/Aug)


----------



## ObiWan

wash the car

With a bucket or With Power Washer


----------



## phodge

Power Washer (and hubby!)

Sponge or Wash Mitt


----------



## kwaTTro

phodge said:


> Power Washer (and hubby!)
> 
> Sponge or Wash Mitt


sponge

auto glym or mcguires?


----------



## TTotal

Autoglym (Swissol is better )

Find new questions

or

Continue to recycle old ones :?


----------



## Kell

Recycle old ones.

Which oil do I put in my TT or which colour TT should I go for?


----------



## Hev

what colour TT should I go for?

Roadster or Coupe?

Hev x


----------



## shelley

which oil

Dallas

or

Dynasty


----------



## Kell

*COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE*

180 or 225?


----------



## TTotal

Dallas 225 :wink:

Double Book

or

Double Bed


----------



## shelley

double bed

douple penetration

or

spit-roast


----------



## Lisa.

dirty bugger

or

dirty pervert


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Lisa. said:


> dirty bugger
> 
> or
> 
> dirty pervert


You have to pick one from above first :wink:  so do you want
double penetration
or
spit roast
:lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Kell said:


> *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE* *COUPE*
> 
> 180 or 225?


Moving things along

225

A4 or A3


----------



## Hev

nice recovery Obi :roll:

A4

Poster or brochure?

Hev x


----------



## ttroy225

Mmm..

Poster

Tennis player scratchin her Arse

Three monkeys (hear no evil etc etc)


----------



## saint

tennis player

balls

or

raquet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ttroy225 said:


> Mmm..
> 
> Poster
> 
> Tennis player scratchin her Arse
> 
> Three monkeys (hear no evil etc etc)


Three Monkeys
Monkey Hanger 
or 
Cod head
:lol: :lol:
Its a Hartlepool thing


----------



## TTotal

Cod Head

Cod and chips

or

Plaice and chips


----------



## ObiWan

Plaice and chips

Tartare Sauce or Tomato Sauce


----------



## shelley

Tomato Sauce

BuÃ±ol

or

Pamplona


----------



## TTotal

Pamplona

Grass

or

Paving


----------



## was

Grass

Rizla 
or 
Bong

[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Bong 

Big Ben or St Stephen's Tower


----------



## TTotal

Big Brother er I mean Ben :lol:

Addicted

or

Not Bovvered


----------



## BAMTT

Not bovvered

Doc Martins

Or

Timberlands


----------



## kwaTTro

BAMTT said:


> Not bovvered
> 
> Doc Martins
> 
> Or
> 
> Timberlands


Timberlands

Hi Tec or Gola?


----------



## TTotal

Hi Tec

Baseball

or

Basketball


----------



## kwaTTro

baseball

3rd base or home run?


----------



## TTotal

Homie !

Exercise

or

Exorcise


----------



## shelley

Excercise

Run to the pub

or

Finish that report


----------



## YELLOW_TT

shelley said:


> Excercise
> 
> Run to the pub
> 
> or
> 
> Finish that report


run to the pud
one for the road
or
last orders


----------



## ObiWan

Last Orders

Exercise or Sexercise


----------



## vlastan

ObiWan said:


> Last Orders
> 
> Exercise or Sexercise


Are you asking ME??? Well you know the answer! 

Brown or pink?


----------



## ObiWan

vlastan said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Orders
> 
> Exercise or Sexercise
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking ME??? Well you know the answer!
> 
> Brown or pink?
Click to expand...

We all knew your answer :lol:

Pink

Monoganist or Bigamist


----------



## vlastan

ObiWan said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Orders
> 
> Exercise or Sexercise
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking ME??? Well you know the answer!
> 
> Brown or pink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all knew your answer :lol:
> 
> Pink
> 
> Monoganist or Bigamist
Click to expand...

Polygamist! :lol: :lol:

Tall or short women?


----------



## Hev

tall :wink:

high heels or flats?

Hev x


----------



## CamV6

Heels . Hmmmm.

Stockings & suspenders or hold-ups?


----------



## Hev

neither! - do you know how uncomfortable they are?! :wink:

Stockings and Sussies

Boxers or those short things (not boxers!)?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Those short things

Electric or wet?


----------



## CamV6

Neither! do you know how uncomfortable they are!!

Tight fitting calvin klein boxers

and

wet

night-times

or

mornings :wink:


----------



## saint

my nights usually mean mornings -

Nights

Dark or milk


----------



## Hev

CamV6 said:


> Neither! do you know how uncomfortable they are!!
> 
> Tight fitting calvin klein boxers
> 
> and
> 
> wet


 :wink: :-*

milk

dairy milk or fruit 'n' nut?

Hev x


----------



## vlastan

Can I take the nuts without the fruits please?

White or milk chocolate?


----------



## NaughTTy

Milk

Lindt or Thorntons


----------



## ObiWan

Thorntons

Ice Cream or Chocolate


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Ice Cream

Seeds or Bulbs ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag II said:


> Ice Cream
> 
> Seeds or Bulbs ?


Bulbs
Xenon 
or 
Halogen


----------



## slg

Xenon

Hard

or

Soft ? :roll:


----------



## CamV6

Hard

Pork Chop

or

Nut cutlet


----------



## Silver Shadow

Pork Chop

Bath

or

Shower?


----------



## ttroy225

Shower

soap on a rope

bend over


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Silver Shadow said:


> Pork Chop
> 
> Bath
> 
> or
> 
> Shower?


Shower
Shave every day 
or
5 o'clock shadow


----------



## BAMTT

ttroy225 said:


> Shower
> 
> soap on a rope
> 
> bend over


bend over

Day as a Lion

or

Lifetime as a sheep


----------



## NaughTTy

BAMTT said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shower
> 
> soap on a rope
> 
> bend over
> 
> 
> 
> bend over
> 
> Day as a Lion
> 
> or
> 
> Lifetime as a sheep
Click to expand...

Day as a Lion

Strawberry Jam

or

Chocolate body paint :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Chocolate body paint
Brush
or
Spray


----------



## NaughTTy

Spray :lol:

One for Not the Nine O'clock News fans.....

Ball or Aerosol :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Spray

Star Wars or Stargate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Star Wars
A Bridge to Far
or
An hour to long


----------



## ObiWan

A Bridge To Far

Bridge over the river Kwi? or Bridge over Manchester Ship Canal


----------



## NaughTTy

Er....you missed one Barry :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> Spray :lol:
> 
> One for Not the Nine O'clock News fans.....
> 
> Ball or Aerosol :lol:


Sorry paul :lol:

Ball

Bridge over the river Kwi? or Bridge over Manchester Ship Canal


----------



## Kell

Bridge on the River Kwai.

Bridge or Cannasta?


----------



## ObiWan

Bridge

Snap, Crackle or Pop


----------



## Kell

Pop.








or







?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Bridge
> 
> Snap, Crackle or Pop


Pop
orange juice
or
milk


----------



## garyc

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge
> 
> Snap, Crackle or Pop
> 
> 
> 
> Pop
> orange juice
> or
> milk
Click to expand...

OJ

Puff Daddy or the Honey Monster?


----------



## Kell

Off Topic - it took you four hours to write that post did it Andy?


----------



## saint

Honey Monster

Mosters Inc or Shrek


----------



## Sim

saint said:


> Honey Monster
> 
> Mosters Inc or Shrek


Shrek

Rooney or Cole.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sim said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Monster
> 
> Mosters Inc or Shrek
> 
> 
> 
> Shrek
> 
> Rooney or Cole.
Click to expand...

Cole
Batman
or
Robin


----------



## saint

Exactly where I was going Sim

Batman

David Attenborough or Bill Oddie


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


> Exactly where I was going Sim
> 
> Batman
> 
> David Attenborough or Bill Oddie


David Attenborough
birds 
or 
bees


----------



## saint

birds

Hitchcock or King


----------



## Kell

KING.

Dan Brown or J R Hartley


----------



## saint

J R Hartley

Pipkins or The Flumps


----------



## Hev

The Flumps

Tom and Jerry

or

Roadrunner?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Tom and Jerry

Margo or Barbara


----------



## John C

Barbara

Bar or Bra


----------



## Hev

Bra

Bridget Jones 

or

Cheese wire :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Cheese wire

James Bond or XXX


----------



## GW1970

James Bond

Brosnan or Daniel Craig


----------



## saint

Brosnan

Southend or Blackpool


----------



## John C

V Tenuous MrMcD! lol

Southend

East End or West End


----------



## saint

West End

Pet Shop Boys or Sparks


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


> West End
> 
> Pet Shop Boys or Sparks


Pet Shop Boys
West End Girls 
or 
Paninaro


----------



## ObiWan

West End Girls

Florida or Miami


----------



## BAMTT

Miami

Vice

Or

Virtue


----------



## Kell

Vice.

Mole grips or a ring spanner?


----------



## saint

Ring Spanner

Dick Spanner or Inspector Gadget


----------



## Kell

Dick Spanner.

Richard the Third or Eartha Kitt?


----------



## saint

Richard The Third

Supergrass or Blur


----------



## TTotal

Supergrass

Lebanese Gold

or

Skunkweed [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## saint

Skunkweed

Bill or Ben?


----------



## Kell

Ben.

Bill or New Tricks?


----------



## TTotal

New tricks

Ice lolly

or

Ice cream :-*


----------



## saint

Ice Cream

Magners

or Strongbow


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=sick2.gif]

Strongbow

William Tell

or

Robin Hood


----------



## BAMTT

Robin Hood

Lion

or

Fox


----------



## Kell

Fox.

Dog

or

Moose?


----------



## NaughTTy

Moose

Chocolate or Strawberry :roll:


----------



## BAMTT

Chocolate

Digestive

or

Rich tea


----------



## Kell

Digestive.

Hob Nob

or

Ginger Nut


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> Digestive.
> 
> Hob Nob
> 
> or
> 
> Ginger Nut


Ginger nut
Chris Evens 
or
Chris Moils


----------



## ttroy225

Chris Evans

Billie Piper

Billie Idol


----------



## Kell

Billie Piper

Pied Piper

or

Pork Pie


----------



## NaughTTy

Pied Piper

Rats

or

Mice


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NaughTTy said:


> Pied Piper
> 
> Rats
> 
> or
> 
> Mice


Mice 
cheese 
or
milk


----------



## Kell

Cheese

Cheddar

or Brie?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Chedda
Cracker
or 
Bread


----------



## Kell

Bread.

White or wholemeal?


----------



## NaughTTy

Wholemeal

Sausages

or

Bacon


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NaughTTy said:


> Wholemeal
> 
> Sausages
> 
> or
> 
> Bacon


Bacon
fried 
or 
grilled


----------



## NaughTTy

Grilled

Brown sauce

or

Mayonnaise


----------



## Kell

Brown Sauce.

(Mayonnaise? Wash your mouth out with soap boy)

Toasted Bread for your bacon butty or 'normal' bread?


----------



## BAMTT

Brown Sauce

Daddies

or

HP


----------



## NaughTTy

Kell said:


> Brown Sauce.
> 
> (Mayonnaise? Wash your mouth out with soap boy)
> 
> Toasted Bread for your bacon butty or 'normal' bread?


Flippin' Northerners :wink:

Normal bread

Hungry

or

what :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hungry
cook your own 
or
take away


----------



## Guest

cook your own

Indian or Chinese


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Chinese
chop sticks
or 
knife and fork


----------



## Guest

*chop sticks*, but after a few minutes fumbling around your plate trying to pick a noodle up, then *knife and fork*

Noodles
or 
Rice


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> *chop sticks*, but after a few minutes fumbling around your plate trying to pick a noodle up, then *knife and fork*
> 
> Noodles
> or
> Rice


rice 
fried 
or 
boiled


----------



## saint

boiled

Cinnamon Ball

or Black Striped Ball


----------



## slg

saint said:


> boiled
> 
> Cinnamon Ball
> 
> or Black Striped Ball


Black Striped Ball

Lions Midget Gems (the real ones)

or

Maynards Midget Gems (copies)


----------



## saint

lions

The Italian Job

or

Alfie


----------



## saint

(I think I got that right)


----------



## TTotal

The Italian Job

Lamborghini

or

Ferrari


----------



## ttroy225

Ferrari

Noel Coward

or Father Christmas


----------



## TTotal

Clever dick :roll:


----------



## ttroy225

Thank you.. Thank you very much..

I'm here all week


----------



## saint

> Wonderful Car Incredible bike


Crap lawnmower


----------



## ttroy225

saint said:


> Wonderful Car Incredible bike
> 
> 
> 
> Crap lawnmower
Click to expand...

 Aren't we in a funny mood today?


----------



## saint

I take it you looked at his sig pic?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I take it you looked at his sig pic?


I don't remember seeing the grass that long before .................. has it grown overnight? 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Don't drive through Stirling!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Don't drive through Stirling!!


Case of watching out for lions and tigers? 

Hev x


----------



## saint

that's in the short stuff!


----------



## ttroy225

saint said:


> I take it you looked at his sig pic?


 Not so much of a clever dick after all


----------



## TTotal

PMSL Sa|nt ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Back to the job in hand.......

Clever Dick

or

Silly Willy


----------



## NaughTTy

Silly Willy :lol: (the job in hand  !!)

Lawnmower

or

Sheep

:lol:


----------



## TTotal

Sheep ( Just been to Port Talbot for the weekend and the locals are gorgeous - forgot me wellies though  )

Rams

or

Ewes


----------



## ObiWan

Rams

Cash or Credit Card


----------



## Sim

Cash

Foot or Mouth?


----------



## saint

Cash

jonny or not


----------



## Irish Sancho

saint said:


> Cash
> 
> jonny or not


jonny

Crystal or Bolly


----------



## TTotal

Cristal

Emerald or Sapphire?


----------



## treborwen

Sapphire

Driver or Putter?


----------



## ObiWan

Putter

Bunker or Water


----------



## Private Prozac

Water.

Constipation or diarrhoea?


----------



## ObiWan

Constipation

Rooney or Ronaldo


----------



## NaughTTy

Ronaldo

Bazillian or Hollywood :wink:


----------



## Kell

Brazillian.

Clams or Mussels


----------



## NaughTTy

Clams

Tractor or Digger


----------



## ObiWan

Tractor

Lampard or Terry


----------



## TTotal

Lampard

Bulb or candle


----------



## ObiWan

Candle

Champagne or Sparkling White Wine


----------



## TTotal

Champagne

Saucer or flute


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Champagne
> 
> Saucer or flute


Flute

Brass or skin :wink:


----------



## Kell

Skin.

AC or DC


----------



## TTotal

Kell said:


> Skin.
> 
> AC or DC


DC

Punk or Techno


----------



## Guest

punk

Fender or Gibson


----------



## ObiWan

Gibson

Les Paul or Fender


----------



## TSCN

ObiWan said:


> Gibson
> 
> Les Paul or Fender


Les Paul

Fender or Bender


----------



## TTotal

Fender

Tinker or Tailor


----------



## BAMTT

Tailor

Soldier or Sailor :wink:


----------



## TTotal

(Hello) Sailor

Richman or Poorman


----------



## BAMTT

Richman [smiley=toff.gif]

Beggar man or Theif :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Thief

Blair or Cameron


----------



## Private Prozac

*Thief! * :wink:

Spelling or punctuation?[/u]


----------



## ObiWan

Thief

Blair or Cameron


----------



## Private Prozac

*Thief! * :wink:

Spelling or punctuation?


----------



## BAMTT

TT2BMW said:


> *Thief! * :wink:
> 
> Spelling or punctuation?[/u]


Forum crashed whilst editing :wink: so in that case

Cameron

Thatcherism or Stalinism


----------



## Kell

speling (sic) 

Semi Colon; or question mark?

Edit.

Thatcherism.

Semi Colon; or question mark?


----------



## Private Prozac

Thatcherism.

Page 199 or Page 200?


----------



## Kell

200.

< or >


----------



## ObiWan

>

+ or -


----------



## Kell

+

And or &?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

+

x or %


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kell said:


> +
> 
> And or &?


&

1 or one


----------



## TTotal

one

Take Away or Takeaway


----------



## ObiWan

Take away

Are we there yet or two more years


----------



## Kell

two more years.

Sporadic bouts of posting or sustained?


----------



## TTotal

Are we (nearly)there yet

You'll get piles sitting on that cold wall

or

If the wind changes your face will stay like that

(Sporadic bouts )


----------



## Kell

If the wind changes your face will stay like that.

Tom Thumb or Thumbalina?


----------



## ObiWan

Tom Thumb

Elvis Presley or Elvis Costelo


----------



## Kell

Elvis Costello.

Abbot and Costello or Laurel and Hardy?


----------



## TTotal

<PAUSE>

Some of these have been around at least 3 times LOL!

<RESTART>


----------



## TTotal

Laurel and Hardy

Ken Winner or Ken Barlow


----------



## ObiWan

Ken Barlow

Fizzy Water or still water


----------



## ColwynC

Still

North or South America?


----------



## TTotal

South America

Cuban or Stilleto


----------



## ObiWan

Cuban

Satin or Silk


----------



## TTotal

Silk

Offspring or G string


----------



## NaughTTy

G String :twisted:

Guitar or Violin


----------



## TTotal

Violin

Mantavani or Jean-Luc Ponti


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Jean-Luc Ponti

The Who or The Roling Stones


----------



## TTotal

Blimey , perfect answer Andy !

The Who of course 8)

Blind Faith or Adam Faith


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Adam Faith

U2 or Oasis


----------



## TTotal

Oasis

Sahara or Kalahari


----------



## Kell

TTotal said:


> Oasis
> 
> Sahara or Kalahari


Kalahari.

Calamari or Mata Hari?


----------



## garyc

Mata Hari.

Burke or Hare?


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> Mata Hari.
> 
> Burke or Hare?


Burke.

Hare or Hair?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hair

Bald or Not


----------



## TTotal

Ha ha ha headcovers.com crease me up !










Just for you kell 8)

Hare Krishna or Harry Corbett


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> Ha ha ha headcovers.com crease me up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you kell 8)
> 
> Hare Krishna or Harry Corbett


and for you Andy ! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Bald

Eagle or Albatross


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Eagle
Just for you John 
Audi TTR or BMW Bike


----------



## TTotal

Audi

er no BMW

no Audi

BMW of course

No competition Audi

Silly me I mean BMW

no Audi

BMW
TT
BMW
TT
BMW
TT
BTT
MWT
WW
MTB



I dont know...........................


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> Audi
> 
> er no BMW
> 
> no Audi
> 
> BMW of course
> 
> No competition Audi
> 
> Silly me I mean BMW
> 
> no Audi
> 
> BMW
> TT
> BMW
> TT
> BMW
> TT
> BTT
> MWT
> WW
> MTB
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know...........................


One or the other John you know the rule :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

eeny meeny miney mo, catch a xxxxer by the toe, if he squeels then.....

Yep my er TT no BMW er Yes T T

Final answer = TT

Ok then fatlad.........

Apple Pie and custard or Christmas Pudding with brandy butter , icecream and double cream with custard


----------



## ObiWan

Apple Pie

Stargate or Star Wars


----------



## saint

Star Wars

Empire Strikes Back or Revenge Of The Sith?


----------



## Private Prozac

Revenge of the Sith.

Mk 1 TT or Mk 2 TT?


----------



## Hev

Mk 1 TT

Coupe or Roadster :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## BAMTT

Hev said:


> Mk 1 TT
> 
> Coupe or Roadster :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Coupe :lol:

Chicken or Egg


----------



## NaughTTy

Coupe

Edit: Chicken

Cockroach or Beetle :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Beetle

O'Neal or Tealc


----------



## Private Prozac

Tealc.

Alexander O'Neal or Luther Vandross?


----------



## ObiWan

Alexander O'Neal

Portugal Apartment or Spanish Villa


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Spanish Villa

Blackpool or swiming pool


----------



## ObiWan

Swimming Pool

Open Air or Covered


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Covered[/quote]

Back stroke or breast stroke :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Breaststroke :-*

Lake or Loch


----------



## Kell

Loch

Lomond or Ness?


----------



## TTotal

Ness !

Lloyd Bridges or Lloyds Bank


----------



## ObiWan

Ness

Fact or Fiction


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fiction

Pulp or paper


----------



## ObiWan

Pulp

Print or News


----------



## YELLOW_TT

News

Sunday Times 
or
Sunday Sport


----------



## Kell

Can I say neither? (I hate papers)

Pub or Wine Bar?


----------



## ObiWan

Can I say neither......... I hate alcohol :wink:

Sunday Times

Football or Cricket


----------



## TTotal

Can I say neither? I hate ball games

Gran Prix or Grand Prick


----------



## ObiWan

Gran Prix

Mictchel Shoemaker or Fredrick Allenso


----------



## TTotal

(Have another Barry !)

Shoey !

Winklepicker or Moules et Frites :roll:


----------



## garyc

cock oh vain.

Knob or bollox?


----------



## ObiWan

Moules et Frites

Crouch or Rooney


----------



## Irish Sancho

ObiWan said:


> Moules et Frites
> 
> Crouch or Rooney


Rooney

big ears or no hair?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

big ears 
Noddy
or 
The flower pot men


----------



## mac's TT

Noddy

Bodie

or

Doyle


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bodie who wants to be a Doyle :lol: 
Z Cars 
or
The Bill


----------



## ObiWan

Z Cars

Morcombe or Wise


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Morcombe
Beach
or 
Bay


----------



## Terri_TT

Beach.

Sand or Sea


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sea
Ice cream 
or
Bucket and spade


----------



## ObiWan

Ice Cream

Tide In or Tide Out


----------



## TTotal

RIGHT in  :wink:

Left handed or right handed

(Nice avoidance of GaryC being a willy back there guys!)


----------



## ObiWan

Right Handed

Stalagtites or Stalagmites


----------



## TTotal

Tights come DOWN :twisted:

Caves or Mountains


----------



## Guest

Mountains

Mellons or Balloons :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Mellons

Chicken Fillets or Tissue Fillers


----------



## TTotal

Cant you guys spel ?

Chicken Fillets

Roadrunner or Bugs Bunny


----------



## ObiWan

Bugs Bunny

Top Cat or Deputy Dawg


----------



## TTotal

Top Cat!
The most effectual Top Cat
Who's intellectual, 
Close friends get to call him "T. C."
Providing it's with dignity

Top Cat!
The indisputable leader of the gang
He's the boss
He's a VIP
He's a championship
He's the most tip top - Top Cat

Yes he's the boss
He's the king, 
but above everything
He's the most tip top - Top Cat!

TOP CAT!

Futurama or Simpsons


----------



## Private Prozac

Futurama.

Ed, Edd & Eddy or Hong Kong Phooey?


----------



## TTotal

Chinese Whisper of Chinese Burn <ouch>


----------



## ObiWan

Chinese Whisper

Mork or Mindy


----------



## TTotal

Min.....


----------



## ObiWan

Sindy

Barbarella or Barbi


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Barbarella
Star Trek
or
Star Wars


----------



## TTotal

Star ... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Kell

TTotal said:


> Star Trek
> 
> Tristar or Mercedes :wink:


Mercedes-

Propeller or jet?


----------



## TTotal




----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


>


Well look whot it is
or 
Is it


----------



## TTotal

Could ryhme with ghost :-|


----------



## Wallsendmag

Where did he spring from?


----------



## TTotal




----------

